# Cast Iron Cookware



## svk (May 14, 2017)

I love cast iron. Someone foolishly sent a couple of mine through the dishwasher so a clean up and reseason was necessary. 










After a couple of heating and cooling cycles the oil was reduced to a nice waxy coating and they were back to making great food.


----------



## yooper (May 14, 2017)

svk said:


> I love cast iron. Someone foolishly sent a couple of mine through the dishwasher so a clean up and reseason was necessary.
> 
> View attachment 579425
> View attachment 579426
> ...


About all I cook on is cast. I know I dont have an iron deficiency. Couldn't see your photos, probably my end though. This phone sucks.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (May 14, 2017)

Cast iron makes fried taters, onions and ham taste like magic happened. Can't get the same taste in a stainless skillet. I have one that's over a hundred years old and still used almost daily. Not much else could. Those non-stick celebrity endorsed pans won't make a decade.


----------



## svk (May 14, 2017)

The reason why this one got dishwashed was because I rent my cabin by the week during peak months when I'm not around. They also trashed my teflon pans within a year. I put away my favorite pans (both teflon and cast) and all the steel cooking utensils as people apparently have no clue how to treat things.


----------



## yooper (May 17, 2017)

svk said:


> The reason why this one got dishwashed was because I rent my cabin by the week during peak months when I'm not around. They also trashed my teflon pans within a year. I put away my favorite pans (both teflon and cast) and all the steel cooking utensils as people apparently have no clue how to treat things.


I'm sure you charge them enough to trash a few Teflon pans, good thing ya really can't wreck a cast pan. I have resurrected them from the woods found at old logging camps.


----------



## svk (May 17, 2017)

yooper said:


> I'm sure you charge them enough to trash a few Teflon pans, good thing ya really can't wreck a cast pan. I have resurrected them from the woods found at old logging camps.


Yes we do OK on it, and what isn't covered with rental income is tax deductible. 

I brought the old pans from my house and am keeping my eyes open for a nice set of teflon pans from a rummage sale to put up there. I equipped my other cabin with a beautiful set of stainless pans for $20 bucks that were probably retail of $300.


----------



## MechanicMatt (May 25, 2017)

Steve, I have one up at hunting camp and I got my wife one for Christmas. Can you explain in good detail how to re season them?


----------



## svk (May 25, 2017)

Matt, here is how I do it.

I clean the inside of the pan thoroughly. You can use a scouring pad if necessary. Make sure it is dry then I wipe it down with a good coating of cooking oil. 

Then I heat it on low heat until the oil starts to smoke. Immediately shut off the heat and let it cool. After it is cool then wipe it down with oil again (there will often still be some in the pan). After a few cycles of this the oil will eventually form a waxy coating and you then have successfully "seasoned" the cooking surface. Once it is seasoned I just turn it over in the cupboard and it is ready to cook with. Then just wipe it out after each use and reseason if necessary.


----------



## MechanicMatt (May 25, 2017)

So let it slowly cool? Seems easy enough.


----------



## svk (May 25, 2017)

Yeah. Just leave it on the stove and it will slowly cool. The iron sorta sucks in the oil.


----------



## CentaurG2 (May 26, 2017)

You can also re-season a cast iron pan in the oven. Clean pan and coat entire pan with your oil of choice. Wipe out any excess oil and place the pan upside down in a cold oven. Turn on oven and heat to 400F for an hour, turn off and let pan cool down inside the oven. You can repeat this as many times as you feel you need to build up several layers of seasoning.

I use shortening to season my pans. Cooks ill recommends flaxseed oil. Flax give a beautiful finish to a pan that looks like you painted it with black spray paint. I feel it also tastes like you painted it with black paint.


If your pans are still a bit sticky after seasoning, give the 2 oil method a try when cooking.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6t4pTL95OA


----------



## svk (May 26, 2017)

I forgot to mention that method. I've never tried it but hear it works equally as well. 

I use canola or olive oil. I think the canola seems to make a thicker layer of "season" but have never compared side by side.


----------



## smarter55 (Aug 8, 2017)

looks coool, i also use samei iron cookware


----------



## svk (Jan 18, 2018)

I was just reading about CI cookware. I guess the older stuff is more desirable as it's naturally smoother due to the method in which it was made. Newer cookware is all sand cast which leaves a rougher surface which of course will smooth out with age but will always be rougher than the vintage CI.


----------



## sonny580 (Jan 21, 2018)

We have a lot of cast cookware, some I imagine is a hundred years old, and found here and there!--My wife was given a big set for our wedding, and we still have/use it most every day.
The other stuff just don't cut it!--Teflon coated stuff comes off the first time you use it., stainless is ok, but we dont use it often.--Our 20 quart stock pots are stainless, so kinda stuck with them. thanks; sonny580


----------



## beavis331 (Jan 27, 2018)

svk said:


> I was just reading about CI cookware. I guess the older stuff is more desirable as it's naturally smoother due to the method in which it was made. Newer cookware is all sand cast which leaves a rougher surface which of course will smooth out with age but will always be rougher than the vintage CI.



I can't stand the modern rough cast iron. My old stuff is smooth as a baby's bottom. I read in an article that lodge makes really good pans because it was rough. I think that is hog wash.


----------



## svk (Jan 27, 2018)

The Lodge are really rough. I have a Lodge griddle that had smoothed out with use but still rough compared to the rest of my collection. And I guess I could sand it down but then I'd lose every bit of season. And it's a lot of work to pay for a pan that you need to work on.


----------



## beavis331 (Jan 27, 2018)

I bought a lodge pizza pan. Didn't like it at all till I sanded it smooth. Now I love it.


----------



## Brushpile (Feb 4, 2018)

I have a #10 Griswold I use for frying taters and such, an 8" Emiril for cooking meat, and making cornbread, and an unbranded ancient 9" for fish and stirfry....


that has somehow absconded at the moment.


----------



## Marine5068 (Mar 26, 2018)

Love cooking on old cast iron pans. I have many smooth style ones that are over 40-50 years old that I will never lend or let.
I even have an old round pancake griddle with just a lip for sides. All are passed down from my Dad and Mom, may the both rest in peace.
They taught me a lot about good old fashioned home cooking and how to enjoy it.
I try to pass this on to my family.


----------



## anlrolfe (Mar 26, 2018)

Many smooth pans probably didn't get smooth overnight. Yes, there's big differences in casting quality and smoothness but at the same time think about those old pans for a minute. How many times have they been scraped down and scoured out. Think about every time a spatula or spoon has scraped the bottom. I've bought new 17" Lodgestone fry pan and seeing the pebbly surface gone straight to the garage for the orbital sander and heaviest grit paper I could find. The way I figure, do it now then cure the pan and I'll be happy.


----------



## svk (Apr 2, 2018)

anlrolfe said:


> Many smooth pans probably didn't get smooth overnight. Yes, there's big differences in casting quality and smoothness but at the same time think about those old pans for a minute. How many times have they been scraped down and scoured out. Think about every time a spatula or spoon has scraped the bottom. I've bought new 17" Lodgestone fry pan and seeing the pebbly surface gone straight to the garage for the orbital sander and heaviest grit paper I could find. The way I figure, do it now then cure the pan and I'll be happy.


You have a good point. 

I have some "newer" old pans and can still see machining marks in the edges where the casting bumps were ground off.

OTOH my modern lodge griddle is a bit rough but cooks great and does not have sticking problems at all. It is almost like the pock marks hold oil and prevent things from sticking.


----------



## JimM (Apr 2, 2018)

I have several cast iron pans and pots. The older ones are indeed smoother inside than the newer Lodge ones. I agree the newer ones work well too. 
I also have been dabbling in the carbon steel fry pans. The Lodge one I got was pre-seasoned and works pretty well as far as non-stick. I imagine it will be even better with more use. The D’buyer, on the other hand, is really smooth, came with a coating of beeswax only to prevent rusting. I have had issues with my attempts at seasoning due to it flaking off easily. I’m actually tempted to roughen it up some. I’ll get it figured out, perhaps.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 23, 2019)

this thread has been more or less... inactive since early 4/2018. I am wondering why?


----------



## svk (Jan 23, 2019)

Cause you left?

I quit posting many food pics as many of the food based threads had slowed down a lot and I was more or less talking to my self LOL.

I have been doing a LOT of cooking with cast iron over the past few months. Have definitely become a better cook and stuff cooked in CI just turns out better.


----------



## Drptrch (Jan 23, 2019)

Firehouse 
Cast Iron Joe’s Special tonite 


Erik


----------



## svk (Jan 23, 2019)

Great stove there. Those larger commercial burners cook so much more uniformly!


----------



## Drptrch (Jan 23, 2019)

svk said:


> Great stove there. Those larger commercial burners cook so much more uniformly!






Then




And Now




Erik


----------



## svk (Jan 24, 2019)

Drptrch said:


> Then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!!


----------



## svk (Jan 24, 2019)

Drptrch said:


> Firehouse
> Cast Iron Joe’s Special tonite
> 
> 
> Erik


Again that is a great spread. There is a group on FB called "Cast Iron Cooking" and some of the members could identify make and model of every pan you have there just by looking at the shape of the handle.


----------



## Drptrch (Jan 25, 2019)

16” er 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 25, 2019)

Drptrch said:


> 16” er
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hmmm. Looks like a late model Griswold #9 or #10.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Jan 25, 2019)

I cook exclusively on cast iron.

I have new lodge, vintage lodge, vintage Griswold, Wagner, BSR, and a couple un-marked. Most of them I use, some of them are just for show.


Love cast iron cooking. Nothing better and they'll last forever if you treat them right. The new stuff isn't nearly as bad as people make them out to be. I don't see any more sticking on my new lodge(after a good seasoning) than I do on my vintage (smooth as a baby's backside) pieces. They're heavier and not quite as nice looking...but they cook just as good. 

There are some newer 'boutique' cast iron companies coming out that are producing some really nice smooth cast iron. Stuff like Butterpat, Finex, Field Co, and some others. Nice, but just as expensive as the vintage stuff.


----------



## Drptrch (Jan 26, 2019)

CentaurG2 said:


> Hmmm. Looks like a late model Griswold #9 or #10.






Have this one also 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Jan 26, 2019)

Drptrch said:


> Have this one also
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's a later model 3 notch lodge by the looks of it. Prob late 50's to 60's ish


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2019)

svk said:


> Cause you left? I quit posting many food pics as many of the food based threads had slowed down a lot and I was more or less talking to my self LOL. I have been doing a LOT of cooking with cast iron over the past few months. Have definitely become a better cook and stuff cooked in CI just turns out better.



hi svk -

naw-w... I had nothing to do with it. its a good thread, for sure!  the Teflon guys mite not like it, but if u like cast iron... this is swell. 

the foodie threads did slow down I see. I mean... where's Ambox...? etc. and no doubt most still eat 3-squares.

I can add some stuff to the thread. I have a very nice cast iron collection of pots, pans, DO's, fry pans and related outdoor cooking items. oodles and oodles. i'll share some pix, too. I didn't find my cast iron, it found me... more on that later.

I, too, really like cast iron cookware. I have old, very old and new, too. who don't like a nice steak done in a really hot cast iron fry pan. can put that caramelization on the sides real nice.

I have cast iron pans on my stove in town and also out at the ranch...

3 cast iron fry pans and a steel platter plate I like to cook on, sometimes just use as a cover... I always heat the pan, add some cooking oil, just enuff to wet an area, then wipe it out so its fresh each time. clean, black and shiny or my food don't go in it... I mostly cook meat in the fry plans. steaks, NYS, chops and cuts, like pork. mostly lamb chops. I keep the tall one on stove and use it for smaller pcs as it fends off splatter... and I use my splatter screens when frying meats in the cast iron fry pans. I use canola oil as it can take a bit more heat. sometimes I add in olive oil towards end of cooking.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2019)

I like to cook with cast iron pans outdoors, too. I also use cast iron on the grill as well, propane. more so just depends on what I am doing and my mood. it all is geared to edge over a bit closer to a more off-grid life style... w/o being too uncomfortable at the same time. lol ~ feeds my pioneer spirit well, too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2019)

btw svk - how cold is it up there around you? winds? I hear -61F and a poster over on SF who lives S out u a spell... said going to be really cold nxt few days. even was on our local tv weather down here, how cold it will be in Mn....


----------



## svk (Jan 26, 2019)

Officially it’s -29 right now. I’m surprised it didn’t get colder as it was -26 when I went to bed.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2019)

svk said:


> Officially it’s -29 right now. I’m surprised it didn’t get colder as it was -26 when I went to bed.



WOW - brr.... stay warm, there pal... I can just image the challenges on a day to day basis with such temps. you are up early... or late? you got snow, too? deep?


----------



## svk (Jan 26, 2019)

We have a decent amount of snow which is actually better for super cold weather. 

Extreme cold can be dealt with, it’s the windchill that I hate.


----------



## beavis331 (Jan 27, 2019)

Did bacon and eggs in the oven this morning! Used my Griswald.


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Jan 27, 2019)

Never made pancakes on it, has always been the tortilla pan, smooth as glass.


----------



## beavis331 (Jan 27, 2019)

Stonesforbrains said:


> View attachment 699812
> View attachment 699813
> 
> Never made pancakes on it, has always been the tortilla pan, smooth as glass.



Nice!!!


----------



## svk (Jan 27, 2019)

That’s a beauty. I have one Wagner, two Griswolds, a couple BSR and several “lesser” brands. 

The Walmart house brand pans are less than 10 bucks apiece and can get someone into the addiction for very little. 

Yes it’s an addiction. Just like saws lol.


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Jan 27, 2019)

svk said:


> That’s a beauty. I have one Wagner, two Griswolds, a couple BSR and several “lesser” brands.
> 
> The Walmart house brand pans are less than 10 bucks apiece and can get someone into the addiction for very little.
> 
> Yes it’s an addiction. Just like saws lol.


Definitely can be addictive, I started out with a couple new lodge pans and a new Dutch oven for cooking when I was a bachelor. I found that Wagner griddle at an old hardware store for $40 and got hooked. Now whenever the wife wants to look around antique stores I am on the hunt for old cast iron pans. Better than being bored and disinterested in her activities. I say “sure honey let’s go” with a smile “maybe I can find a cool pan!”


----------



## svk (Jan 27, 2019)

It’s easier to hide extra saws in the garage than extra pans in the kitchen though. Lol.


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Jan 27, 2019)

svk said:


> It’s easier to hide extra saws in the garage than extra pans in the kitchen though. Lol.


Pans aren’t a problem with the wife, other then where she’s going to have room for new “finds” in the kitchen. Saws she knew about in a, yeah he’s got a few small ones and it’s normal. Then I bought one from a member here and it wasn’t a big deal until she asked what I spent. The truth will set you free they say, bs I say. She wasn’t pissed, just thinks I should have old cast iron pan addiction instead of chainsaw addiction. $40 or $60 here and there is way cheaper in her mind than me dropping $600-$1500 here and there! I spoil her so she doesn’t get to upset, but she just knows me all to well and doesn’t want me to go over board. I’m going to a shop I’ve never been to after work tomorrow and see if they have any cool pans. Like a treasure hunt, never know what your going to find!


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Jan 27, 2019)

A couple weeks ago I was in a shop and I saw a cast iron tea kettle, it had The Wagner Sydney O on the kettle lid but there was no marking in the kettle itself. $50 but I passed cause I was really unsure if they went together and I didn’t have my phone to look it up. Just now remembered it. Looked cool and would have been a nice addition to the collection but I would like my stuff to be the real deal. Has anyone seen a Wagner tea kettle before?


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Jan 27, 2019)

Glass lids are nice for oven baked skillet dinners. Getting harder to find!


----------



## Drptrch (Jan 28, 2019)

Drptrch said:


> Firehouse
> Cast Iron Joe’s Special tonite
> 
> 
> Erik



Griddle )






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Jan 28, 2019)

Drptrch said:


> Griddle )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. 

I passed up a rectangular Griswold griddle this summer. It was at a flea market for 25 bucks in a small town festival and I found it at about 9 am. Didn’t want to carry it around all day so I figured I’d get it on my way out. Yeah it was gone.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Jan 28, 2019)

svk said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> I passed up a rectangular Griswold griddle this summer. It was at a flea market for 25 bucks in a small town festival and I found it at about 9 am. Didn’t want to carry it around all day so I figured I’d get it on my way out. Yeah it was gone.



I've made this mistake before as well. 

Now I typically give the guy something down and ask him to hold it for me and I'll pay the rest when I get it before I leave. 99% of the time they'll do this, sometimes they'll hold it to the end of the day for free. Most times they want some sort of non-refundable down, sometimes they want full price, just depends on the guy.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 28, 2019)

One of my favorite cast iron pans is the Griswold “skillet griddle” basically a very shallow skillet. They came in #7-#10 with the 7 and 10 being very elusive. I use them for just about everything from fish, pizza to scrambled eggs. They fetch good money on fleabay.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/GRISWOLD-Cast-Iron-Skillet-Griddle-Here-is-the-unique-pan-Griswold-made-for-a/113599666113?hash=item1a731157c1:gc4AAOSw6S9cTO7j:rk:3f:0


----------



## Drptrch (Jan 28, 2019)

svk said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> I passed up a rectangular Griswold griddle this summer. It was at a flea market for 25 bucks in a small town festival and I found it at about 9 am. Didn’t want to carry it around all day so I figured I’d get it on my way out. Yeah it was gone.



It’s definitely got some weight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drptrch (Jan 31, 2019)

svk said:


> Again that is a great spread. There is a group on FB called "Cast Iron Cooking" and some of the members could identify make and model of every pan you have there just by looking at the shape of the handle.



Thank you. I’ll check it out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Feb 2, 2019)

I have had this one for several years, it’s the oldest one I have.


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Feb 2, 2019)

This one I got the other day for $10 at a small shop.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 4, 2019)

cooked some lamb chops in my tall small cast iron pot (fry pan to me) prob 6" maybe 7.... one heck of a cooking surface.  used couple tablespoons olive oil... made nice broth. it will go into broth I have set aside out in other refer... to make up some homemade gravy tomorrow. chops melt in mouth perfect. real tender. med rare/med range


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 8, 2019)

cooked some delicious, tender NY Strip tonite in one of my stove cast iron fry pans. 8 on the handle, and measures 8" in the bottom, 10" across the top. usually I add some oil to heat up hot before placing meat in the pan. tonite I set the fat side down on hot dry surface. caramel'd up real nice. golden brown. in pix renderings look solid, but they are cooking and pan is really hot! had a swell, tasty oven baked spud to go with it, and a whole mess of fresh garden peas from the garden. great meal!!!


----------



## kspakland (Feb 10, 2019)

I cook mainly on cast iron, and have been for a solid 30 years now, and one friend has tried many times in many ways to duplicate how good my fried taters & onions are, but never even comes close.
Many of my cookware are Wagner Sydney O and Griswald, and a few no brand name. No real modern stuff though, seems the old CI is still the best for me.
I have several old cast iron pans and dutch ovens (with legs that stick out from the bottom) and want to put them back in service, but they are rusted really bad. I have been told there is an electrolysis method of removing rust. Anybody got any insight on the method?


----------



## olyman (Feb 10, 2019)

kspakland said:


> I cook mainly on cast iron, and have been for a solid 30 years now, and one friend has tried many times in many ways to duplicate how good my fried taters & onions are, but never even comes close.
> Many of my cookware are Wagner Sydney O and Griswald, and a few no brand name. No real modern stuff though, seems the old CI is still the best for me.
> I have several old cast iron pans and dutch ovens (with legs that stick out from the bottom) and want to put them back in service, but they are rusted really bad. I have been told there is an electrolysis method of removing rust. Anybody got any insight on the method?


sandblast em..I did it to a few I got on auction....nice...…..


----------



## kspakland (Feb 10, 2019)

I would if I had access to a sandblaster.
As it stands currently, I would have to buy one, then a larger air compressor than I have, and get a larger generator to run the compressor.
Being broke and living off the grid sucks at times.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 10, 2019)

Here you go.

http://www.castironcollector.com/cleaning.php

There is another method you can use. I have done this before with heavily rusted specimens and it has worked wonders but some say there is a risk of warpage or discoloration. NOT recommended for a valuable specimen.

You just throw the pan into a low fire and burn the rust off, just like a cast stove. You can use a charcoal grill, camp fire coals, fireplace coals, your wood stove, BGE or whatever. Idea here is to not heat them to red hot warp stage. Just enough to burn off the rust. I have had the best luck with this in my fire pit once it has burnt down to just hot coals. Pop the pan on to the hot coals, fill it with red hot coals and retrieve in the morning. Also works well for seasoned pans that develop an off flavor or a pan that, no matter what you do, just don’t cook well (cant get it to season). Good luck.


----------



## Alyssa (Mar 16, 2019)

I also used the method of burning on the fire, just put an empty frying pan on the stove and warmed it


----------



## beavis331 (Mar 16, 2019)

I have also put pans in the oven on self clean cycle to remove rust and old seasoning. Then start over with a fresh seasoning.


----------



## olyman (Mar 18, 2019)

beavis331 said:


> I have also put pans in the oven on self clean cycle to remove rust and old seasoning. Then start over with a fresh seasoning.


house smell a bit????


----------



## beavis331 (Mar 18, 2019)

olyman said:


> house smell a bit????


Not any worse than when I season in the oven.


----------



## siouxindian (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## siouxindian (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## siouxindian (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## siouxindian (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## svk (Jul 2, 2019)

AWESOME pictures!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## puny (Sep 17, 2019)

The old mountain burner https://mcdonaldpaper.com/old-mount...-iron-two-burner-reversible-grill-and-griddle that I’ve got in my country house is the best thing I ever had. Having a tasty bbq every summer and always get questions what kind of grill I’m using.


----------



## Drptrch (Dec 26, 2019)

Cast iron Christmas 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Dec 26, 2019)

Two different cornbread mixes.


----------



## Drptrch (Dec 27, 2019)

svk said:


> View attachment 783018
> View attachment 783019
> Two different cornbread mixes.



I’ll go top one FTW !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Dec 27, 2019)

The bottom one was just as tasty but the consistency is strange. Not grainy enough if you know what I mean.


----------



## svk (Dec 30, 2019)

Cooking quesadillas on a couple pieces of cast iron I rescued from rummage sales and refurbished.


----------



## svk (Jan 1, 2020)

Brunch today on a few of the recent acquisitions.


----------



## Drptrch (Jan 1, 2020)

Toads in a Hole 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Jan 1, 2020)

Drptrch said:


> Toads in a Hole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Do you have a recipe, if so would you mind sharing?


----------



## Drptrch (Jan 1, 2020)

svk said:


> Nice! Do you have a recipe, if so would you mind sharing?


This will work add any type sausage you like 
A little sugar from breakfast. More herbs or onions and shrooms if lunch or dinner 

Enjoy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Jan 5, 2020)

This was really good. FYI the steak is dark due to the rub. It was actually rare as desired inside.


----------



## motorhead99999 (Jan 5, 2020)

I also a cast iron fan. I have couple old grizwald pans of my grandfathers I use quite often. I also use my Dutch ovens a lot too. Only reason I use my fire place is to cook with the Dutch ovens. The wife and kids have been on a peach cobbler kick lately last week I made venison stew and apple crisp. This week was chicken and dumplings and peach cobbler


----------



## beavis331 (Jan 11, 2020)

Action shot!




salt pork sandwiches for lunch!


----------



## svk (Jan 11, 2020)

Eggs and Swiss for breakfast. I have a pork roast in the Dutch oven right now. Seasoned and put a sear on after lunch then put about a liter of 7up in for liquid and have it cooking at 225. Should be ready around bedtime.


----------



## svk (Jan 11, 2020)

8 hours later


----------



## Drptrch (Jan 12, 2020)

Re-seasoned my Lodge Dutch today with filtered bacon grease, Carnitas tomorrow hopefully 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beavis331 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hash and eggs!


----------



## Drptrch (Jan 13, 2020)

beavis331 said:


> Hash and eggs!
> View attachment 787999



Nice. I see bacon bits ) also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy (Jan 13, 2020)

I have a nice set of irons but unfortunately I have a glass top electric stove and I haven't used them in about 8 years. They dont heat evenly on the glass top and I cant justify installing a propane cook stove at the moment.

Everything I read says the flax seed leaves the best surface also but I've never tried. It seems like it would be worth building a few base coats with the flax and then finish it with a few rounds of your choice oil. The science behind it says it's because the flax fat polymerizes and has more of the polymers in it than say olive oil. It would be interesting to watch America's Test Kitchen do a cook study and season 5 different pans with 5 different things and see how much better it really is. They could do flax, olive oil, veg oil, coconut oil, butter/shortening.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 13, 2020)

You could switch to steel pans. You season and use them just like cast but they are soft enough so they will not scratch your garnet stove. DeBuyer is a good brand.



https://www.amazon.com/Buyer-MINERA...S1C95KRSARWW&refRID=Q5TPPF7ZS1C95KRSARWW&th=1





I just found a Griswold 866/867 in the barn.





Flax oil works very well on cast. It gives a nice black finish that looks just like black paint. Unfortunately, it also tastes just like paint but I will probably use it on the lamb. Not too sure what to do with the mold.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Jan 13, 2020)

I've started amassing some steel or 'black steel' pans as well. Lighter and less brittle but still lifetime worthy and can go stove top to oven no problem. Good stuff.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 13, 2020)

svk said:


> This was really good. *FYI the steak is dark due to the rub. It was actually rare as desired inside*. View attachment 785946
> View attachment 785947
> View attachment 785948
> View attachment 785949
> View attachment 785950



looks good svk! ~ I believe you!! 

j/k... little doubt in my mind, was perfect. what I liked best though... those big garlics. nice.  I plan on one of my big portabellas today as I grill up this USDA Prime NY strip... was going to use a slider pan, but now will use one of my cast iron fry pans.

you inspired me! lol 






ps: stay warm!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 13, 2020)

motorhead99999 said:


> I also a cast iron fan. I have couple old grizwald pans of my grandfathers I use quite often. I also use my Dutch ovens a lot too. *Only reason I use my fire place is to cook with the Dutch ovens*. The wife and kids have been on a peach cobbler kick lately last week I made venison stew and apple crisp. This week was chicken and dumplings and peach cobbler



hi mh - I use mine for heat! lol... but my outdoor unit I often cook with. I have some cast DO's, but don't use them too much. more so, the pans...

ah-h, warms a body on a cold day...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 13, 2020)

motorhead99999 said:


> I also a cast iron fan. I have couple old grizwald pans of my grandfathers I use quite often. I also use my Dutch ovens a lot too. Only reason I use my fire place is to cook with the Dutch ovens. The wife and kids have been on a peach cobbler kick lately *last week I made venison stew and apple crisp.* This week was chicken and dumplings and peach cobbler



planning on some soon, too. gave neighbor bud of mine some yard eggs... day later he showed up at front door with a shopping bag...

the contents:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 13, 2020)

beavis331 said:


> Hash and eggs! View attachment 787999



always liked hash n eggs! that should start off a cold morning with plenty of energy...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 13, 2020)

Marshy said:


> *I have a nice set of irons but unfortunately I have a glass top electric stove and I haven't used them in about 8 years. They dont heat evenly on the glass top and I cant justify installing a propane cook stove at the moment*..



hope u get to use them soon Marshy - could try them over charcoal, fire... or maybe even and electric element. u know, those that are independent and u plug them in. not sure how hot the pan would get, maybe not as hot as over gas... but surely hot enuff for some...

hash n eggs, or eggs n cheese!


----------



## Marshy (Jan 13, 2020)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hope u get to use them soon Marshy - could try them over charcoal, fire... or maybe even and electric element. u know, those that are independent and u plug them in. not sure how hot the pan would get, maybe not as hot as over gas... but surely hot enuff for some...
> 
> hash n eggs, or eggs n cheese!


They work decent on the older style electric stoves with the wire coil conductors. The glass tops suck because they use infrared elements of some type. The pan has to be in contact with the surface to conduct the heat...

My wife might frown on me lighting a charcoal fire on top of her stove.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 14, 2020)

Marshy said:


> They work decent on the older style electric stoves with the wire coil conductors. The glass tops suck because they use infrared elements of some type. The pan has to be in contact with the surface to conduct the heat...*My wife might frown on me lighting a charcoal fire on top of her stove*.



oic; no doubt. I was thinking outside...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 14, 2020)

I have pots, fry pans and DO's in my cast iron collection. some of my pots n pans...

this is a nice cast pan to fry in. kinda big. guess it could be used as any cast iron fry pan, but the guy I got it from liked to do fried chicken in it. took me a handful of years to talk him out of it. wouldn't let it go, but did when he sold his house... was pretty rusty when I got it. cleaned up fine. mostly I use it for cooking ranch fries or hand cut French fries outside. haven't done any fried chicken in it. but want to. and I have plenty of oil on hand, too. but a _ready to eat_ Sam's rotisserie chicken is hard to beat at $4.98! no prep, just eat, no frying clean up.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 14, 2020)

I also have this cast iron pan, too. corn bread pan. never used it. I do have some fixin's in freezer to make some. and a great reciepe, too. maybe one day soon...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 14, 2020)

these two pans are either pots or fry pans. I mostly use as fry pans. keep them inside. the high sides help with splatter control. use a screen, but like the high sides. I keep them in kitchen on center island work table.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 14, 2020)

not a cast iron fry pan, but part of my cast iron cookingware collection. steel. a fajita pan. I like to cook with it when I want to cook openly on stove. like for chicken livers, etc... slow n low kinda cooking. think I have done some eggs on it as well... it stays in kitchen, too. I like it. bit unique. imo. also, have cooked on it outside with it sitting on fire's coals. or grill grate in my outoddr fireplace, mr Brutus.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 14, 2020)

I have both old timey vintage, well-used cast iron fry pans and this more recent 14" Lodge. it is my biggest cast fry pan. 14" don't sound big, but it is one really big pan! heavy, too! I keep in in the oven for storage. haven't yet, but would like to cook outside with it over hot oak coals... or inside like this when the fire has gotten down to just coals. but this takes all day to get to this point. and I doubt I could stave off being hungry that long... lol. I like the old ones a lot. I have more and also several up at the farm. I have a bunch of D.O's and lids, too. I have cooked in one of the D.O.s. but not as a rule. but I like them.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 14, 2020)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> looks good svk! ~ I believe you!!  I plan on one of my big portabellas today as I grill up this USDA Prime NY strip... was going to use a slider pan, but now will use one of my cast iron fry pans. *you inspired me!* lol
> View attachment 788119



glad I ck'd this thread before I got started on chow time this afternoon. here I am svk, getting started. using small high sides cast pot for a fry pan. olive oil. hot. then garlics in, whole and sizzling...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 14, 2020)

things cook fast in a hot cast iron fry pan. in almost not time flat, soon the garlics were toasted nicely...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 14, 2020)

set aside, I put in the Portobello mushroom cap. into the oil used for the garlics. no butter under, but some on top. sliced garlics. and some seasonings. put it on med-low, covered ajar and went about other kitchen chores for dinner...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 14, 2020)

and just left it alone to do its thing...





it turned out perfect. perfect mushroom and garlics... inspired by this thread and your post. but what would it taste like?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 14, 2020)

omg! delicious only begins to describe it. I do like mushrooms, but haven't done too many lately. pretty sure the full Portobello cap is going to be my main stay here on out... fit in perfect with the meal. some on top of steak and some on side as a side. an _over-the-top _great meal!








thanks for the tip, svk!


----------



## Marshy (Jan 14, 2020)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> oic; no doubt. I was thinking outside...


Lmao, I was joking.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 14, 2020)

You could set up an Iwatani burner somewhere in your kitchen or just use it when you want to run cast. They run off a butane bottle. They are great for camping, power-outages and entertaining. Good build quality, made in Japan. I don’t know what the mileage on a butane bottle would be but it is an option.



https://www.amazon.com/Iwatani-Corp...atani+burner&qid=1579032196&sr=8-1&th=1&psc=1


----------



## svk (Jan 14, 2020)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I also have this cast iron pan, too. corn bread pan. never used it. I do have some fixin's in freezer to make some. and a great reciepe, too. maybe one day soon...
> 
> View attachment 788270


Those are awesome. I use mine weekly in the winter.


----------



## svk (Jan 14, 2020)

My wife was heading out of town to watch my son play basketball tonight (about 2 hour drive each way) so I said let’s eat a big meal at lunch. Picked up these NY strips for 4 bucks and change each. They definitely hit the spot with some steamed broccoli.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 14, 2020)

svk said:


> Those are awesome. I use mine weekly in the winter.



I use a standard #8 for corn bread but the low carb thing kind of limits how often I make corn bread. I do like it with chili and fish chowder.



Good vid on cast cooking scrambled eggs for anyone needing inspiration for breakfast.


----------



## svk (Jan 14, 2020)

A couple things I whipped up tonight


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 15, 2020)

svk said:


> A couple things I whipped up tonight View attachment 788644
> View attachment 788645



creative. looks like suns. could be ideal for a sun on CSB Sunday Morning...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 15, 2020)

svk said:


> My wife was heading out of town to watch my son play basketball tonight (about 2 hour drive each way) so I said let’s eat a big meal at lunch. Picked up these NY strips for 4 bucks and change each. They definitely hit the spot with some steamed broccoli.
> 
> View attachment 788494
> View attachment 788495



I have tried a variety spices to season a steak over the years. from none to S&P only. no shortage of chef's good advice out there, and utube, and tv cooking shows. many like to use some course salt on the meat, and pepper then grill it. for a while I used to use a course kosher salt/grinder and then McCormick's Montreal Steak Seasoning. but, usually made me thirsty... lol... a bit after the meal. so cut out the salt, and use the Montreal. it has plenty! using no oil, I sprinkle it on one side only. use back of a spoon to 'spread it around and in' and let it go to room temp 20/30 mins while grill heats up if going to gas grill. often do. that long frying oil pan on my grill is on my Broilmaster. have had it for almost 40 years. still one heck of a great grill! I really like the flavoring the Montreal gives the meat. worth a try, imo...






and my preferred method on my Broilmaster... on wood, etc is dif. but on my Broilmaster, hot clean oiled grate, on goes the meat and then I cover it with a pce of tin foil. and let it both grill and roast. speeds up cooking time. typical steak 4-6 mins. then turn it, and recover. depending on other meats, if... and how the first 4-6 mins went... couple mins on other side covered, then depending... turn off grill. go about things for dinner. few mins. and let it semi rest in the heat to finish. always med-rare for typical 1- 1/2" cut. if in cast iron pan inside no tin foil cover, splatter screen only and a square of paper towel to help absorb splatter's.

the results are ideal, imo...


----------



## svk (Jan 15, 2020)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I have tried a variety spices to season a steak over the years. from none to S&P only. no shortage of chef's good advice out there, and utube, and tv cooking shows. many like to use some course salt on the meat, and pepper then grill it. for a while I used to use a course kosher salt/grinder and then McCormick's Montreal Steak Seasoning. but, usually made me thirsty... lol... a bit after the meal. so cut out the salt, and use the Montreal. it has plenty! using no oil, I sprinkle it on one side only. use back of a spoon to 'spread it around and in' and let it go to room temp 20/30 mins while grill heats up if going to gas grill. often do. that long frying oil pan on my grill is on my Broilmaster. have had it for almost 40 years. still one heck of a great grill! I really like the flavoring the Montreal gives the meat. worth a try, imo...
> 
> View attachment 788720
> 
> ...


I really like the Montreal and the spicy Montreal seasoning. My wife not as much. I am also looking for one of those seasonings that you can more or less cake onto the steak and it doesn't overpower. Montreal is a great taste IMO but it can be overdone. The steak I did yesterday was with Paul Prudhoe (sp?) Blackened Steak Magic and a little garlic salt. In reality I could have skipped the garlic salt. I did my wife's with just garlic salt and pepper. She said mine was better. Ironically she picked the traditional looking strip and I had the other one and mine was more tender.


----------



## svk (Jan 15, 2020)

This is what I used. Spice wise it’s spot on but could use a bit of coarse salt IMO. Granted my taste senses aren’t exactly that of a connoisseur as I have allergies which usually keep me at least partially congested so I salt and pepper my food more heavily than the average person.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 15, 2020)

svk said:


> This is what I used. Spice wise it’s spot on but could use a bit of coarse salt IMO. Granted my taste senses aren’t exactly that of a connoisseur as I have allergies which usually keep me at least partially congested so I salt and pepper my food more heavily than the average person.
> View attachment 788722



I have tried his brand on seafood, fish. I like it. called *Seafood Magic*


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 15, 2020)

svk - how do u compare the Blackened Steak Magic against the Montreal. other than mite need some more salt. any one over the other?

you staying warm up there? got a post in from Alberta, Canada -31f and -50f 50 miles further up N...


----------



## svk (Jan 15, 2020)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> svk - how do u compare the Blackened Steak Magic against the Montreal. other than mite need some more salt. any one over the other?
> 
> you staying warm up there? got a post in from Alberta, Canada -31f and -50f 50 miles further up N...


Totally different tastes, both good.

If I was just seasoning a steak to grill I would do Montreal (preferably Spicy Montreal). If I was going to do black and blue steak and have some crumbled and/or creamy blue cheese then definitely the Blackened one.


----------



## svk (Jan 15, 2020)

If you shop Walmart and see their pre-seasoned steaks with "Steakhouse rub" that seasoning is awesome. I need to figure out what brand they use. It is a rub versus a seasoning so it is much thicker on the meat.


----------



## svk (Jan 20, 2020)

Dog gonnit I stripped the rust off this one and it has two pretty large cracks in the sidewall. Oh well I’m out a couple of bucks plus a gallon of vinegar.


----------



## svk (Jan 20, 2020)

Was busy with the other pans today though.


----------



## svk (Jan 20, 2020)

Some pies today


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 22, 2020)

svk said:


> Dog gonnit I stripped the rust off this one and it has two pretty large cracks in the sidewall. Oh well I’m out a couple of bucks plus a gallon of vinegar.
> 
> View attachment 790196
> View attachment 790197
> ...



that's a pizzer - but, seems to me, it would work just fine for cooking on an open fire... I would have no prob doing a pan fried steak, chops, burger in it outside on some coals...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 22, 2020)

svk said:


> Was busy with the other pans today though.
> 
> View attachment 790199
> View attachment 790200
> ...



cornbread looks good. I scraped some bits n pieces off mine. but still not batter ready...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 22, 2020)

svk said:


> Some pies today
> 
> View attachment 790428



apple?


----------



## svk (Jan 22, 2020)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> apple?


One apple, one blueberry.

I was able to get a slice of the blueberry before everyone attacked LOL


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 22, 2020)

svk said:


> One apple, one blueberry. I was able to get a slice of the blueberry before everyone attacked LOL



my favs! lots cinnamon w/apple. and blueberry and vanilla i.c. pretty hard to beat. like ur _pie pans_. lol. interesting. never thot of doing it that way...


----------



## svk (Jan 22, 2020)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> my favs! lots cinnamon w/apple. and blueberry and vanilla i.c. pretty hard to beat. like ur _pie pans_. lol. interesting. never thot of doing it that way...


Cast iron pans do the crust much better. I do wish I had a few "chef" pans as the sloped walls make removing the pieces a bit easier....The steep edges of the CI skillets do make getting the first piece out a bit of a challenge.


----------



## svk (Feb 1, 2020)

Crepes and bacon sausage


----------



## svk (Feb 1, 2020)

Restoring a Dutch oven. Still needs more time in vinegar


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 11, 2020)

cleaned up and cooked on my fav cast iron pan other nite. just a pan. cast iron. small ranch fries. tasty!! then decided to take a bit better care of it, and cleaned the oil used out of it and cleaned the back sides n bottom. had rusted a bit. not by me so much but by guy I got it from used to see it just sitting on his patio porch for about 5 years before I was able to talk him out of it!  it was quite reddish rusty when I first got it... might put over to 450f and let it sit in there for hour or so. maybe when I am 'home alone!' lol...


----------



## svk (Mar 11, 2020)

Best meal we’ve had in a long time last night.

Wife likes steak in the grill pan, I much prefer the traditional pan.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 20, 2020)

svk said:


> Best meal we’ve had in a long time last night.
> 
> Wife likes steak in the grill pan, I much prefer the traditional pan.
> 
> ...



I like that square fry pan! I mite tend to think almost every meal... 'best meal in long time'... after a day's work in those cold climes up there. bit N a click or two past the equator!  everything tastes best, imo... when bit cold, tired and hungry after long day at _'the grindstone'._

'bon appetite, chef svk!'


----------



## svk (Mar 21, 2020)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I like that square fry pan! I mite tend to think almost every meal... 'best meal in long time'... after a day's work in those cold climes up there. bit N a click or two past the equator!  everything tastes best, imo... when bit cold, tired and hungry after long day at _'the grindstone'._
> 
> 'bon appetite, chef svk!'


Thank you. I got that from an antique shop in Montana. It’s an older Lodge. 
It is great for general cooking but two small to cook 4 sandwiches at once so I’m going to look to buy a larger modern square skillet at some point.


----------



## svk (Mar 21, 2020)

Here’s a few other recent meals in CI.


Pork steak in mushroom garlic onion gravy. 





Steaks and cake for wife’s birthday.








Steak and pie for my son’s birthday. 








Loaded poblanos


----------



## svk (May 10, 2020)

An all CI Mother’s Day dinner. 

Regular ribeyes, a southwestern ribeye, corn casserole, roasted potatoes, and some dawgs and brats for a couple of the kids who aren’t huge on steak.


----------



## Brownthumb (May 10, 2020)

Dang Im hungry.


----------



## svk (May 17, 2020)

A frittata this morning. Sone chicken tenders and pork chops tonight.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 3, 2020)

svk said:


> Here’s a few other recent meals in CI. Steaks and cake for wife’s birthday.
> View attachment 809338
> View attachment 809339



good job svk! that *'cake in a tin' * looks great! I am impressed!! was you a cake baker in another life?? 

peppers look interesting! what'z up with them?...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 3, 2020)

i'll be cooking up some of these in one of my cast iron fry pans soon. Texas 1015Y onions from my garden. sweet as apples! did up some bacon for some BLT's so have a nice fresh tub of bacon grease for pan fried onions...


----------



## svk (Jun 3, 2020)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> good job svk! that *'cake in a tin' * looks great! I am impressed!! was you a cake baker in another life??
> 
> peppers look interesting! what'z up with them?...


I always cook cakes that way. They turn out uniformly good plus the skillet is easy to clean up. And any sort of baking helps to build seasoning in a skillet.

The Loaded Poblanos are fun. I have found you want to buy the ones that are as flat as possible as they work best. The ones the grew curled don’t work as well. 
Slice them in half, deseed, and sear in a little bit of oil till they start to change color. Then I load them with whatever I have, cheese, crumbled bacon, chicken/steak/shrimp. Put a little more cheese on top of the meat and broil till the cheese is bubbly to your desired doneness. Let them cool a bit and enjoy.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 3, 2020)

Johnny Cake is commonly baked in a cast iron pan here. It is sort of a sweet cornbread but it uses more flour than corn meal. Serve with chowder or chili. Grease the cast iron and place a round of parchment paper in the bottom. Makes the cake very easy to turn out. If you have some, a handful of fresh sweet corn makes it even better.





https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/7694/johnny-cake/


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 7, 2020)

svk said:


> The Loaded Poblanos are fun. I have found you want to buy the ones that are as flat as possible as they work best. The ones the grew curled don’t work as well. Slice them in half, deseed, and sear in a little bit of oil till they start to change color. Then I load them with whatever I have, cheese, crumbled bacon, chicken/steak/shrimp. Put a little more cheese on top of the meat and broil till the cheese is bubbly to your desired doneness. Let them cool a bit and enjoy.



re: *The Loaded Poblanos*

thanks, will have to try. I like cooked peppers...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 7, 2020)

CentaurG2 said:


> Johnny Cake is commonly baked in a cast iron pan here. It is sort of a sweet cornbread but it uses more flour than corn meal. Serve with chowder or chili. Grease the cast iron and place a round of parchment paper in the bottom. Makes the cake very easy to turn out. *If you have some, a handful of fresh sweet corn makes it even better*. https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/7694/johnny-cake/



I do have a handful of sweet corn... but alas, still is in the seed packet stage. been meaning to get them planted... 

on tomorrow's agenda ~


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 7, 2020)

When I was 16 yo I worked two jobs one was a fast food place in the mornings. As soon as the castiron grill was hot I made two 1/4 pounders. As the carmelized sweet onions were cooking that’s my breakfast.
The castiron flavor make any foods taste great.

I just purchased a castiron pan to make corn toaster cakes. There awesome toasted with real Amish roll butter.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 7, 2020)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I do have a handful of sweet corn... but alas, still is in the seed packet stage. been meaning to get them planted...
> 
> on tomorrow's agenda ~
> View attachment 833958
> View attachment 833959


Just got my first two rows of corn in yesterday. Covid makes everything take twice as long but I hope we can make it up with warmer ground temps. We will see.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 8, 2020)

CentaurG2 said:


> Just got my first two rows of corn in yesterday. Covid makes everything take twice as long but I hope we can make it up with warmer ground temps. We will see.



hi CG - I am still trying to get mine in. thot I mite today, but today's yard project took longer than expected. and that called for lawm mowing. lol. we wont have issues with cold ground temps... heat index later this week will be triple digits for grow zone 9 in my area.... 98f today.


----------



## SS396driver (Jun 26, 2020)

Just used mine last night for venison steaks. Have several sizes and an enameled Dutch oven . Only the outside has enamel


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 28, 2020)

yesterday for brunch ~ steak n eggs! Wagu NY Strip (omg, yum!) couple yard eggs and some fired spuds. a wonderful brunch that... imo definitely over the top! high sticker item that Wagyu!!... this steak was a larger one I cut up into four for breakfast eggs n steaks... but even at over the counter prices... cost effective for * * * * * cut of meat when compared to 5-star cuts, ha, not Wagu, though... at local high end dives ala carte! Wagu lives up to their reputation with ease!  cooked it pan fried. also have done Wagu strips grilled. I like both ways. I used one of my high side cast iron pots as a small high sided fry pan. see pix










Wagu - steak that just melts in your mouth!


----------



## svk (Nov 28, 2020)

Looking good


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 28, 2020)

svk said:


> Looking good


thanks svk - but it was the taste that was king!


----------



## medalist (Nov 29, 2020)

Tough to follow that offering....
I've attempted homemade pizza forever and admittedly spoiled by available local offerings over the last 60+ years in various locations but this cast iron pan instead of a stone really helps if you like a more bread like crust. Much like a Pizza Hut pan pizza I use some oil in the process. A variation some might like.


----------



## medalist (Nov 29, 2020)

My brother says this stuff works well.

WalMart offering.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 29, 2020)

medalist said:


> Tough to follow that offering....
> I've attempted homemade pizza forever and admittedly spoiled by available local offerings over the last 60+ years in various locations but this cast iron pan instead of a stone really helps if you like a more bread like crust. Much like a Pizza Hut pan pizza I use some oil in the process. A variation some might like.


hi m -

_>Tough to follow that offering...._

special breeding and handling produce the line of Wagu cows. and they are noted for _incredible _marbling, too. one of these got grilled, other into 4 pcs.





I like that 'pizza' pan of yours. big. takes up most of stove top. I have one similar, its 14" but has handle, too. is that one of your larger than 14"? at 14" quite heavy...


----------



## medalist (Nov 29, 2020)

16 1/2"
Two handles are necessary.
Got it for the wife a few years back. 
Put in on the Weber also.
Beats pizza stones all to hell.









Kamado Grills | Goldens' Cast Iron | Top Quality | Made in USA!


Grill out! Genuine Goldens' cast iron kamado grills are manufactured for durability and superior performance. Proudly made in the USA!




www.goldenscastiron.com





My brother retails these. Amazon can't ship them!


----------



## turnkey4099 (Dec 5, 2020)

svk said:


> Matt, here is how I do it.
> 
> I clean the inside of the pan thoroughly. You can use a scouring pad if necessary. Make sure it is dry then I wipe it down with a good coating of cooking oil.
> 
> Then I heat it on low heat until the oil starts to smoke. Immediately shut off the heat and let it cool. After it is cool then wipe it down with oil again (there will often still be some in the pan). After a few cycles of this the oil will eventually form a waxy coating and you then have successfully "seasoned" the cooking surface. Once it is seasoned I just turn it over in the cupboard and it is ready to cook with. Then just wipe it out after each use and reseason if necessary.



Thanks. I just bought my first on a few months ago. Forgot to turn the burner off after cooking breakfast. Still worked good but a bit of sticking in the middle. I took a stab at re-season by oiling then heating up mildly and living it warm. Helped but still a bit sticky. I'll re-do using your instructions.


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Dec 6, 2020)

Recently cleaned out my uncles house and got my grandmothers cast iron. She’s been gone 30 years, no idea how old this stuff is.


----------



## beerbelly (Dec 6, 2020)

ElevatorGuy said:


> View attachment 872262
> Recently cleaned out my uncles house and got my grandmothers cast iron. She’s been gone 30 years, no idea how old this stuff is.


Look at the markings on the bottom. It will give you a pretty good idea. The older castings tend to be nicer iron.

If they are Griswold, look here: http://www.castironcollector.com/griswoldtm.php

If they are Wagner, look here: http://www.castironcollector.com/griswoldtm.php


----------



## Drptrch (Dec 15, 2020)

A little Cast iron chicken fryer Shepherds Pie on a Cast Iron Box 27 ))










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Dec 15, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## BillRider (Dec 24, 2020)

Great! I like nonstick pans like Gotham Steel https://blades.guru/gotham-steel-square-pans-review


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Dec 24, 2020)

Chili in the cast Dutch oven.


----------



## anlrolfe (Dec 24, 2020)

Anyone use a Lodge (WOK), stir-fry skillet ?


----------



## svk (Dec 24, 2020)

anlrolfe said:


> Anyone use a Lodge (WOK), stir-fry skillet ?


No but I’ll be buying one shortly. Currently debating between the 12 and 14 inch before I order.


----------



## anlrolfe (Dec 24, 2020)

svk said:


> No but I’ll be buying one shortly. Currently debating between the 12 and 14 inch before I order.


I'd say, "Go Big".
My regular *go to* is a Lodge 12".
For frying I've got a deep 10"
Cornbread #5
Big guns, I break out a 17" for use in the oven or outside on the grill


----------



## svk (Dec 25, 2020)

anlrolfe said:


> I'd say, "Go Big".
> My regular *go to* is a Lodge 12".
> For frying I've got a deep 10"
> Cornbread #5
> Big guns, I break out a 17" for use in the oven or outside on the grill


17” is huge! My largest skillet is a #12 which is 13 3/8” diameter.


----------



## svk (Dec 25, 2020)

Biscuits, sausage gravy, and eggs for Christmas breakfast


----------



## djg james (Dec 27, 2020)

I have the Lodge chicken fryer with a lid that doubles as a skillet. I don't get to use it as much as I use to. The other day I pulled it out and did a quick meal. Nothing elaborate as some of your meals. Just brown some diced chicken with garlic and mushrooms, egg noodles and a can of black beans and white beans. After clean up with hot water, the skillet looks like this. Not the beast seasoning, but I heat it up on the stove and spray with olive oil before putting away.
So I probably need to strip and re-season. Since I have others that need it too, I think I'll make a bath. How much lye do you put with how much water?


----------



## svk (Dec 27, 2020)

You could wipe that with oil and bake at 450 for an hour to get the seasoning looking good again if you wanted. Be sure to have your oven fan on and put the pieces upside down. 

Lye bath is a gallon of water to a pound of lye. Store in a warm location for best results when soaking.


----------



## Drptrch (Dec 27, 2020)

Yeah, if it’s smooth inside, wipe with oil and bake upside down in oven over a drip pan and keep using it. The more the better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james (Dec 27, 2020)

Thanks. There is a buildup of crud on the side and bottom. should be able to remove it with a wire brush instead of using the bath.


----------



## benjo75 (Dec 27, 2020)

A friend was throwing this away. I got it and restored it. 22". Second pic is about the 3rd seasoning. I've used it quite a bit in the last 6 months. It's starting to get pretty good.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Dec 27, 2020)

benjo75 said:


> A friend was throwing this away. I got it and restored it. 22". Second pic is about the 3rd seasoning. I've used it quite a bit in the last 6 months. It's starting to get pretty good.


It's sickening to think of how much good quality cast iron ended up in a landfill because someone just didn't know how to take care of it.


----------



## Drptrch (Dec 27, 2020)

benjo75 said:


> A friend was throwing this away. I got it and restored it. 22". Second pic is about the 3rd seasoning. I've used it quite a bit in the last 6 months. It's starting to get pretty good.



That’s a cool piece. Any markings on it ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anlrolfe (Dec 28, 2020)

svk said:


> 17” is huge! My largest skillet is a #12 which is 13 3/8” diameter.


If you're cooking large quantity it's handy to use the large pan outside on a rocket cooker or in the gas grill. One of my buddies does fried porkchops for yhe family like that. I cook all manner of things outside in the summer to help keep the house cooler. With our Scout Troop 17" is the medium cast iron pan.


----------



## svk (Dec 28, 2020)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> It's sickening to think of how much good quality cast iron ended up in a landfill because someone just didn't know how to take care of it.


Right. Or didn’t take the time to learn how to cook with it and tossed it cause things stuck.


----------



## anlrolfe (Dec 28, 2020)

Just put one in a dishwasher and see what happens...
That's enough to make a man cry.


----------



## svk (Dec 28, 2020)

anlrolfe said:


> Just put one in a dishwasher and see what happens...
> That's enough to make a man cry.


Nothing to it to restore one of those!

When they’ve gathered rainwater outside is when you have some hard work!


----------



## anlrolfe (Dec 28, 2020)

So many of the new castings are so grainy, having a pebbly surface, that rust is a good excuse to just sand it flat and start with a fresh new seasoning.


----------



## svk (Dec 28, 2020)

I’ve done a lot of cooking on modern Lodge and also Ozark Trail/Mainstays (aka Walmart brand). I’ve noticed that Lodge will vary in roughness from piece to piece and the Walmart will be something like 120 grit sandpaper. However they do cook well as long as you aren’t coming something like a sauce that will adhere. And they smooth out as seasoning fills in. I’ve not yet tried to sand one as I just keep an eye out for vintage pieces if I want a super smooth surface.

Like this one that I use for frying eggs. It’s like a mirror.


----------



## benjo75 (Dec 28, 2020)

No markings anywhere on it. I sanded it completely down and started over. I have an old friend thats really in to cast iron. He thinks it's an old Lodge. Maybe 60s or 70s. I don't really know. Makes a great fish fryer. One gallon of oil only brings it up to one inch in the pan. The guy that gave me that one also gave me a deep dutch oven and lid. His wife was going to make a flower pot out if it. Sad.


----------



## svk (Dec 28, 2020)

benjo75 said:


> No markings anywhere on it. I sanded it completely down and started over. I have an old friend thats really in to cast iron. He thinks it's an old Lodge. Maybe 60s or 70s. I don't really know. Makes a great fish fryer. One gallon of oil only brings it up to one inch in the pan. The guy that gave me that one also gave me a deep dutch oven and lid. His wife was going to make a flower pot out if it. Sad.


Post a pic of the handle and one of the bottom of the pan


----------



## benjo75 (Dec 28, 2020)

.


----------



## benjo75 (Dec 28, 2020)

I can get one of the handles this evening.


----------



## svk (Dec 28, 2020)

That is sufficient, I can probably get an ID from this.


----------



## svk (Dec 28, 2020)

So far I have gathered that is probably a hotel or prison skillet, most likely made by Lodge.


----------



## benjo75 (Dec 28, 2020)

Makes sense. Thanks for checking.


----------



## Drptrch (Dec 28, 2020)

svk said:


> So far I have gathered that is probably a hotel or prison skillet, most likely made by Lodge.





svk said:


> So far I have gathered that is probably a hotel or prison skillet, most likely made by Lodge.



Someone say Prison Skillet ?











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drptrch (Dec 30, 2020)

A little wood fired meatloaf and mashers tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 30, 2020)

BillRider said:


> Great! I like nonstick pans like Gotham Steel https://blades.guru/gotham-steel-square-pans-review


I got several. off those ads with ease special non-stick ads on tv. both stick! lol even* the gold-bronze *one!! i had to figure out how to make it work. imo, hardly could get out of its own way... i can live with it now.

sorta....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 30, 2020)

ElevatorGuy said:


> Chili in the cast Dutch oven.View attachment 877080


looks good, even though definitely not... Texas chili~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 30, 2020)

anlrolfe said:


> I'd say, "Go Big".
> My regular *go to* is a Lodge 12".
> *For frying I've got a deep 10"*
> Cornbread #5
> Big guns, I break out a 17" for use in the oven or outside on the grill


i have a small cast iron pot in my c i collection. use it as a high side fry pan. see post on chestnuts


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 30, 2020)

svk said:


> *17” is huge! *My largest skillet is a #12 which is 13 3/8” diameter.


no doubt! i have a 14" cast iron fry pan... its about like using a German tank.... it is big!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 30, 2020)

svk said:


> Biscuits, sausage gravy, and eggs for Christmas breakfast
> 
> View attachment 877375
> View attachment 877376
> ...


small morning feast! if that was mine, doubt i wouldn't eat for 2-3 days... so, wondering... still hungry by xmas dinner time?....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 30, 2020)

djg james said:


> I have the Lodge chicken fryer with a lid that doubles as a skillet. I don't get to use it as much as I use to. The other day I pulled it out and did a quick meal. Nothing elaborate as some of your meals. Just brown some diced chicken with garlic and mushrooms, egg noodles and a can of black beans and white beans. After clean up with hot water, the skillet looks like this. Not the beast seasoning, but I heat it up on the stove and spray with olive oil before putting away.
> So I probably need to strip and re-season. Since I have others that need it too, I think I'll make a bath. How much lye do you put with how much water?


if that was my pan, i would use it as is... clean it after use. water ok, imo. just heat to dry. put up, light oil inside perhaps. and with moist paper towel i pre clean, then oil then heat and use...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 30, 2020)

benjo75 said:


> _A friend was throwing this away._ I got it and restored it. 22". Second pic is about the 3rd seasoning. I've used it quite a bit in the last 6 months. It's starting to get pretty good.


nice pan!  i scrounged up my collection just as the family was heading to dump it all and some other stuff. estate disposal. said i could have all the cast stuff. then as i was loading it up, came out and said... _'do you want all this stuff, too? its headed to dump as well....!!"_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 30, 2020)

chestnuts roasting on an open fire...

roasted some more chestnuts last nite in my high sides small fry pan. (pot) tasty fare...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 30, 2020)

then had some ice cream...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 30, 2020)

and today went and got 2 #s more... they do cook up well in the cast iron pan...


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Dec 30, 2020)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> looks good, even though definitely not... Texas chili~


Probably too hot fir most Texans. Real chili has beans too


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 31, 2020)

ElevatorGuy said:


> Probably too hot fir most Texans. Real chili has beans too


prob not true for one group that comes to mind... lol  but I agree, want beans in my chilli ~


----------



## joe25DA (Jan 1, 2021)

If I’m not doin dogs on the grill. Always cast iron. Only 3 pans we use. 10” lodge I’ve had for 10 years, my wife’s grandmothers 14” unmarked but made in USA and a nice stainless Allclad works good mindful of the heat and some good oil or butter


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 1, 2021)

I just cook hotdogs in the microwave.

Wrap in a papertowel and 30-45 secs.

Most stove makers say not to use cast iron on glass cooktops.


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Jan 1, 2021)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> I just cook hotdogs in the microwave.
> 
> Wrap in a papertowel and 30-45 secs.
> 
> Most stove makers say not to use cast iron on glass cooktops.


Gross


----------



## benjo75 (Jan 1, 2021)

We use our iron on a glass cook top all the time. Doesn't hurt anything unless you drop it or get rough with it. When I re finish one I always smooth the bottom a little to make it easier on the glass. But we've never had any problem.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 1, 2021)

From what I am told “glass” induction stove tops are actually garnet. Cast iron has been reported to scratch them but you can purchase soft carbon steel pans that work just like cast. De-Buyer makes some nice ones. You could also try a heat diffuser underneath the cast but results may vary.


----------



## djg james (Jan 1, 2021)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> and today went and got 2 #s more... they do cook up well in the cast iron pan...
> View attachment 878860


I didn't know you could roast them on the stove top. How do you do it? I've got about a half bushel of Chinese Chestnuts and I looked it up on how you had to roast them. Something about scoring each one with a knife and then soaking them in water overnight. Then in the oven.


----------



## djg james (Jan 1, 2021)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice pan!  i scrounged up my collection just as the family was heading to dump it all and some other stuff. estate disposal. said i could have all the cast stuff. then as i was loading it up, came out and said... _'do you want all this stuff, too? its headed to dump as well....!!"_


I found this pan at a private dump years ago when I was a kid. I use to shoot ground hogs that burrowed in his lane (old RR right of way) for the owner. it was in bad shape. I cleaned all the rust off with a wire brush in a drill and the soaking the inside with muratic acid while heating on a hot plate. Cleaned up well. It needs a little work now though.


It's my grilled egg sandwich pan.


----------



## djg james (Jan 1, 2021)

Has anyone used Evaporust to clean cast iron?


I'm currently using it on a horseshoe that belonged to my Dad. He used to plow the fields when he was 14 with a team of mules, so It might be a mule shoe. Did they use shoes on mules? I found it after he was gone, so I couldn't ask him. Found it in my Grandfather's black smith tools. Possibly he even made the shoe.


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Jan 1, 2021)

djg james said:


> Has anyone used Evaporust to clean cast iron?
> View attachment 879424
> 
> I'm currently using it on a horseshoe that belonged to my Dad. He used to plow the fields when he was 14 with a team of mules, so It might be a mule shoe. Did they use shoes on mules? I found it after he was gone, so I couldn't ask him. Found it in my Grandfather's black smith tools. Possibly he even made the shoe.
> View attachment 879426


I have not used it on any cast iron, but did buy it to soak some tools that got rusty sitting in a truck bed box that leaked. It worked very well for that. I bought it because it was non toxic and I didn’t want the neighbors cat getting in the shed and then having to deal with all that mess. Didn’t think about trying it on a cast iron pan. Interested to hear what others have to say about it.


----------



## djg james (Jan 1, 2021)

Horseshoe is going slow. On my second day of soaking. But a couple of nail holes have opened up, so I guess it's working.


----------



## djg james (Jan 5, 2021)

Bacon n egg cast iron skillet - antiques - by owner - collectibles...


Wagner cast iron bacon n egg skillet. Good condition. Call .



stlouis.craigslist.org





Not a good price?


----------



## scallywag (Jan 8, 2021)

djg james said:


> Has anyone used Evaporust to clean cast iron?


If it's badly rusted, have you considered sandblasting ?


----------



## Ol' Brian (Jan 8, 2021)

joe25DA said:


> If I’m not doin dogs on the grill. Always cast iron. Only 3 pans we use. 10” lodge I’ve had for 10 years, my wife’s grandmothers 14” unmarked but made in USA and a nice stainless Allclad works good mindful of the heat and some good oil or butterView attachment 879377
> View attachment 879378


Same here. I always use pig butter if I have some. I think they are better than the grill when done on cast iron.


----------



## cookies (Jan 8, 2021)

Vaporust will clean cast iron or rust off of any surface but it is very slow, I like using it on iron/steel esp metal gas tanks after i run it through a electrolysis bath to give it that black oxide finish that helps stop rusting. 
Anyone else use a chainmail washcloth on their cast iron? started using them last year and they work a treat without removing the seasoning and they help smooth the pan over time


----------



## pbilly (Jan 8, 2021)

i started collecting and restoring cast iron a few years ago. I love them nothing cooks better than cast iron. I strip them if they are rusted in an electrolsis tank then clean and re season.. i use flax oil and the oven 450 for an hour let cool and do it again 6 or 7 times and they come out really nice.


----------



## pbilly (Jan 8, 2021)

before


----------



## pbilly (Jan 8, 2021)

during restoration


----------



## pbilly (Jan 8, 2021)

after seasoning
this pan is about 100 years old


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Jan 8, 2021)

cookies said:


> Vaporust will clean cast iron or rust off of any surface but it is very slow, I like using it on iron/steel esp metal gas tanks after i run it through a electrolysis bath to give it that black oxide finish that helps stop rusting.
> Anyone else use a chainmail washcloth on their cast iron? started using them last year and they work a treat without removing the seasoning and they help smooth the pan over time


Never really needed to.

I so rarely have anything that sticks to the point where I can't wipe it out with a paper towel.

If I do, normally hot water and a scrub with the sink brush takes it out.

I can't remember a time when I needed anything more than that.


----------



## pbilly (Jan 8, 2021)

thats how i clean my pans too after i have restored them. crisco works really good for seasoning too


----------



## Dcsco (Jan 8, 2021)

I have 2 to restore. The first is this griddle. 





The second is a Wagner 9” frying pan. 





Any advise on these?






Are pans measured across the top or bottom? This is 9” across top. 

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## pbilly (Jan 8, 2021)

pans are measured across the top. there are many ways to clean them. it just depends on how much time you want to spend on them. I use electrolsys which strips everything off of them the rust and the crud all at the same time it takes them down to bare raw cast iron. then you have to do some scrubbing and wire brushing or emery cloth. they rust really fast when they are raw. the last thing is to wash them with bar keepers powder and a scotch bright pad. then the seasoning


----------



## djg james (Jan 8, 2021)

pbilly said:


> pans are measured across the top. there are many ways to clean them. it just depends on how much time you want to spend on them. I use electrolsys which strips everything off of them the rust and the crud all at the same time it takes them down to bare raw cast iron. then you have to do some scrubbing and wire brushing or emery cloth. they rust really fast when they are raw. the last thing is to wash them with bar keepers powder and a scotch bright pad. then the seasoning


How did you set up your electrolysis bath? And what is bar keepers powder? Why is that needed? To neutralize from the bath?


----------



## pbilly (Jan 8, 2021)

i use an old beer keg that has one end cut out fill with 10gal of water and 2 or 3 tablespoons of washing soda per gal to make the electrolite and i have an led light power supply as the power source but an old battery charger that doesnt have the automatic off feature set it on 2 amps hook the negative cable to the pan and the positive cable to the tank suspend the pan in the water making sure it isnt touching the sides and plug it in and wait. make sure that the area is well ventilated as the pro ess creates hydrogen the bubbles coming off are pure hydrogen. when i take it out of the tank i hose it off and see if it needs to go back in. when im satisified with it then i wire rush it until its all cleaned up and then i wash it with warm water and bar keepers friend its like commet but its not as harsh and used in resturants for cleaning stainless. dry it really good make sure all of the water is off by setting the oven to warm and let it sit in there for a few minutes until the pan is warm and dry. then coat it with what you are going to season it with. then wipe as much of the oil or crisco off as you can im mean like im trying to wipe it back off. then put it upside down in the oven turn it up to 450 when its up to temp set timer for an hour when the hour is up turn the oven off and let it cool down completely in the oven and repeat building up the layers of seasoning i usually do it 6 times. then i usually fry some potatoes in for the first cooking. or put some oil in it and bring it up to temp and let it cool. i think the next pan im going to season it with lard and see how that works. because a hundred years ago thats pretty much what they cooked with.


----------



## pbilly (Jan 8, 2021)

there is a ton of information here





The Cast Iron Collector: Information for The Vintage Cookware Enthusiast


The Cast Iron Collector: Information for the Vintage Cookware Enthusiast. Learn how to identify, clean, restore, season and use collectible antique cast iron cookware.




www.castironcollector.com


----------



## joe25DA (Jan 9, 2021)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> I just cook hotdogs in the microwave.
> 
> Wrap in a papertowel and 30-45 secs.
> 
> Most stove makers say not to use cast iron on glass cooktops.


Never had an issue. My parents bought a new “glass” top magic chef in ‘90 when they remodeled the kitchen. My mom always used cast iron on it and that stove top looked fine 30 years later. Back then magic chef was a good stove not cheap. Our appliances are all kenmore. Came with the house. Nothing special but only a few years old. The wife wants an excuse to replace them


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 10, 2021)

joe25DA said:


> Never had an issue. My parents bought a new “glass” top magic chef in ‘90 when they remodeled the kitchen. My mom always used cast iron on it and that stove top looked fine 30 years later. Back then magic chef was a good stove not cheap. Our appliances are all kenmore. Came with the house. Nothing special but only a few years old. The wife wants an excuse to replace them



I've only ever had 1 electric stove, was a flat top, and I hated it. Took forever to warm up and then forever to cool down.


----------



## joe25DA (Jan 10, 2021)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> I've only ever had 1 electric stove, was a flat top, and I hated it. Took forever to warm up and then forever to cool down.


I’d rather gas. Next house


----------



## cookies (Jan 10, 2021)

Our glass flat top is excellent using cast iron and stainless cookware, it must boil water 1/3 faster than the old coil stove we had. Clean up and maintaining the cooking surface is much better since there is nothing to take take apart to clean, the top has a rim to catch boil overs and spills. I would love a gas burner stove for the speed and ability to make really good stir fry.


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Jan 10, 2021)

cookies said:


> Our glass flat top is excellent using cast iron and stainless cookware, it must boil water 1/3 faster than the old coil stove we had. Clean up and maintaining the cooking surface is much better since there is nothing to take take apart to clean, the top has a rim to catch boil overs and spills. I would love a gas burner stove for the speed and ability to make really good stir fry.


Bought the wife a new glass top and we use cast iron and stainless as well with no problems. Wife doesn’t like cleaning it but I think it is easier to clean than the old coil electric with the drip pans. I used to clean them cause she hated to do it. Now she cleans the glass and I don’t have to fool with it at all! We would like gas but then we’d have to convert to propane and I am not doing that. Be easier to convert if we had gas run to the house but we don’t.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 10, 2021)

The flat top wasn't too bad, though if anything dripped onto the hot area, it was tough to clean that.

Razor scraper, special cleaner and a scrubber, but had to be careful not to scuff up the surface.

With it staying hot forever, that was a pain.
I know my folks have melted a few things by accidentally setting it on the stove, like the plastic spatter cover tor the microwave.

My current stove is black and stainless and it's a pain to clean. Have to use windex and a microfiber.
Simply using a dishcloth ends up with very visable streaks all over.


----------



## pbilly (Jan 10, 2021)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> The flat top wasn't too bad, though if anything dripped onto the hot area, it was tough to clean that.
> 
> Razor scraper, special cleaner and a scrubber, but had to be careful not to scuff up the surface.
> 
> ...


have you tried drying your stove after just hot water and a dish towell? drying doesnt leave streaks


----------



## joe25DA (Jan 10, 2021)

If it was up to me I’d go back to white appliances. Not a fan of stainless but that’s what she likes. White enamel cleans easy and takes a good shine. The glass top is fine, burnt on stuff cleans easy with an sos or sharp flat razor. I do like cooking with gas over electric tho


----------



## cookies (Jan 10, 2021)

I have watched videos of people using angle grinders to smooth new cast iron, has anyone done this or used a different method?


----------



## pbilly (Jan 10, 2021)

i have a number of old cast iron and it is very clear that they were sanded or ground smooth at the factory with a wheel that was the same size as the inside bottom of the panand the edges gave been ground smooth of the casting makrs probably. if i could have a stone that was flat and the same size as my pan i would use one for sure. I have a lodge pan from the 60z and there is a lot of materiel that could be taken out of the bottom which would make it weigh less and have a smooth surface.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 11, 2021)

pbilly said:


> have you tried drying your stove after just hot water and a dish towell? drying doesnt leave streaks



With a good microfiber cloth, and sort of "buffing" it, it'll usually work, though it's easy to wipe it down after a few sprays of Windex.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Jan 11, 2021)

pbilly said:


> i have a number of old cast iron and it is very clear that they were sanded or ground smooth at the factory with a wheel that was the same size as the inside bottom of the panand the edges gave been ground smooth of the casting makrs probably. if i could have a stone that was flat and the same size as my pan i would use one for sure. I have a lodge pan from the 60z and there is a lot of materiel that could be taken out of the bottom which would make it weigh less and have a smooth surface.


Plenty of people have made new lodge cast iron smooth as glass with an orbital sander and elbow grease.


----------



## pbilly (Jan 11, 2021)

yes it just takes a lot of elbow grease. i have used various sanding devices to speed up the cleaning and polishing process


----------



## joe25DA (Jan 14, 2021)

Tried this camp mix blend my sister got me for Christmas. I couldn’t wait till camping/fishing season to try it. Went real good on the burgers plus I was out of ground pepper


----------



## pbilly (Jan 14, 2021)

looks yummy


----------



## esshup (Jan 17, 2021)

Dcsco said:


> I have 2 to restore. The first is this griddle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How are you going to repair the chipped out piece? 

One last question, what is the purpose of the fire ring on the bottom of some of the fry pans?


----------



## Dcsco (Jan 17, 2021)

esshup said:


> How are you going to repair the chipped out piece?
> 
> One last question, what is the purpose of the fire ring on the bottom of some of the fry pans?



Their is a vent. That chipped out part is on purpose. Not sure about fry pan question.


----------



## pbilly (Jan 17, 2021)

the fire ring is from when they were used on old wood stoves. you would remove the plate in the stove and put the skillett in the open hole and the ring was to help it make a smoke seal


----------



## joe25DA (Jan 18, 2021)

pbilly said:


> the fire ring is from when they were used on old wood stoves. you would remove the plate in the stove and put the skillett in the open hole and the ring was to help it make a smoke seal


My grandmother used a wood fired stove. Had electric too. Shed do the thanksgiving turkey in it. Good old days


----------



## pbilly (Jan 18, 2021)

oh i bet it was delicious


----------



## joe25DA (Jan 18, 2021)

pbilly said:


> oh i bet it was delicious


Everything she made was likely the case for all grandmothers. She was raised on the farm thru the depression. Didn’t have much but they ate well. I’m sure people in the cities had it worse. I wish I had her cast iron pans. That’s another story.


----------



## esshup (Jan 19, 2021)

pbilly said:


> the fire ring is from when they were used on old wood stoves. you would remove the plate in the stove and put the skillett in the open hole and the ring was to help it make a smoke seal



Thank you!!


----------



## pbilly (Jan 19, 2021)

you're welcome


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 19, 2021)

esshup said:


> How are you going to repair the chipped out piece?
> 
> One last question, what is the purpose of the fire ring on the bottom of some of the fry pans?


A fire or smoke ring was cast into some pans by the manufacture as a means to easily get the pans to sit flat. All you needed to do is grind some of the ring not the entire bottom of the pan.

The chip could be repaired if you still have the chip. You would need to braze it back into the pan and unless you are good a brazing the cost would probably be more than that pan is worth but the pan will work fine even with the chip.

Easiest way to clean up a rusty cast iron pan is with fire. Place the pans into a campfire coal bed, charcoal grill, self-cleaning oven etc and get them rocket hot. Let them cool down, give them a good brushing and re-season. There is some risk of warpage so it might not be something you want to try with a valuable pan.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 19, 2021)

joe25DA said:


> My grandmother used a wood fired stove. Had electric too. Shed do the thanksgiving turkey in it. Good old days


Grandma used to cook the T-Day turkey in a Glenwood. It was usually terrible. Usually either burned or dried out. Tough to get the heat regulation just right and difficult to maintain.


----------



## joe25DA (Jan 19, 2021)

Taco Tuesday


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Jan 19, 2021)

This gem pan followed me home this afternoon. Wife wants me to stick it in my ear since we have run out of room in the cabinet!


----------



## furb (Jan 21, 2021)

I pulled this out of a house before the tore it down. Nobody else wanted to dig through the mess to get it. This and four others were under a pile of old canned food and trash.


----------



## ray benson (Jan 22, 2021)

furb said:


> I pulled this out of a house before the tore it down. Nobody else wanted to dig through the mess to get it. This and four others were under a pile of old canned food and trash.


Can't quite read the stamping. Chicago Cutlery?


----------



## furb (Jan 23, 2021)

Chicago hardware foundry 
Favorite cook ware 
1930’s


----------



## furb (Jan 23, 2021)

This is a wapak 7 that was hanging in the house. My wife hates the painting so I hung it up in the kitchen as is.


----------



## Jhenderson (Jan 25, 2021)

CentaurG2 said:


> Grandma used to cook the T-Day turkey in a Glenwood. It was usually terrible. Usually either burned or dried out. Tough to get the heat regulation just right and difficult to maintain.


My father used to brag about my grandmother’s cooking. My uncle said it wasn’t that good. It was just that they were always half starved.


----------



## Drptrch (Jan 26, 2021)

New additions 




Wagner 18x9 Griddle
Wagner Sidney-O 1268 pot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Jan 26, 2021)

Drptrch said:


> New additions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice pot, I can’t find any that look that clean. Most look like they have been rusting in a land fill and have pits almost all the way through in places. Also can’t find one with a lid. Yours have a lid???


----------



## pbilly (Jan 27, 2021)

they are both nice pieces


----------



## Drptrch (Jan 27, 2021)

Stonesforbrains said:


> That is a nice pot, I can’t find any that look that clean. Most look like they have been rusting in a land fill and have pits almost all the way through in places. Also can’t find one with a lid. Yours have a lid???



No, but I have my grandmother’s “Pot Roast Only” pot with lid and trivet






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonny580 (Jan 30, 2021)

We have one like that with the original lid ---- My dad bought it from an auction 50 years ago --- it was very old at that time. We use cast iron most of the time----food tastes better cooked/fried in cast iron.


----------



## pbilly (Jan 30, 2021)

the lid isnt correct but it came with that lid and i really like it. i make pop corn in it and its really good. make pot roast in it too


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 1, 2021)

djg james said:


> I didn't know you could roast them on the stove top. * How do you do it?* I've got about a half bushel of Chinese Chestnuts and I looked it up on how you had to roast them. Something about scoring each one with a knife and then soaking them in water overnight. Then in the oven.


I do a X on the bottom. a slice on the top. put pan on med. let heat up. put in chestnuts on the x. let heat til can see some black on bottom. turn over. do same. let cool. deshell. enjoy. if not creamy enuff (should be) then cook bit longer. any fry pan will do. but i like my small cast iron pot best. ie, small fry pan with sides...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 1, 2021)

djg james said:


> I found this pan at a private dump years ago when I was a kid. I use to shoot ground hogs that burrowed in his lane (old RR right of way) for the owner. it was in bad shape. I cleaned all the rust off with a wire brush in a drill and the soaking the inside with muratic acid while heating on a hot plate. Cleaned up well. It needs a little work now though.
> View attachment 879423
> 
> It's my grilled egg sandwich pan.


interesting pan!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 1, 2021)

joe25DA said:


> Taco Tuesday
> View attachment 883455


tacos big down here! lol  we like to use McCormick's Taco Mix with our ground meat. cook it, set pan to side so fat n grease renders to one side. scoop out. every lil bit we can. then follow tcao mix instructions. their mix is right on!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 1, 2021)

furb said:


> I pulled this out of a house before the tore it down. Nobody else wanted to dig through the mess to get it. This and four others were under a pile of old canned food and trash.


bet it could tell some stories...


----------



## djg james (Feb 1, 2021)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I do a X on the bottom. a slice on the top. put pan on med. let heat up. put in chestnuts on the x. let heat til can see some black on bottom. turn over. do same. let cool. deshell. enjoy. if not creamy enuff (should be) then cook bit longer. any fry pan will do. but i like my small cast iron pot best. ie, small fry pan with sides...
> View attachment 886787
> View attachment 886788
> View attachment 886789


Looks like you score just one side? Shells are pretty hard-use a knife only?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 2, 2021)

djg james said:


> Looks like you score just one side? Shells are pretty hard-use a knife only?


no, X on bottom, slice on top. they are actually soft, but care is needed making the slices as knife sharp and chestnut small. just cut thru the 'skin' sorta like a baked potato so as to release some of the water moisture. left uncut they can explode.... there is no shortage of info and pix online.


----------



## Drptrch (Feb 3, 2021)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> interesting pan!



AKA - Bacon & Egg pan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 5, 2021)

i consider my fajita pan part of my cast iron collection. did some poppers on it yesterday... tasty fare....


----------



## pbilly (Feb 6, 2021)

thjs is my daily cooker the last thjng in there was a diced up potato and scrambled eggs. the wiped out with a paper towell


----------



## djg james (Feb 6, 2021)

pbilly said:


> thjs is my daily cooker the last thjng in there was a diced up potato and scrambled eggs. the wiped out with a paper towell


Yes, looks like my daily skillet, too. Good ol Lodge. Mine's not seasoned as well, though. If I have something that stuck a little after I'm done, I spray a little oil in it while it's hot and wipe it out with a paper towel.


----------



## pbilly (Feb 6, 2021)

if it gets sticky i just run it under the hot water and use my stiff dish brush to clean it dry it and warm it up on the stove and put mor oil on it. it was the first one i restored and i cooked pasta sauce in it shortly after it was seasoned. the acid in the tomatos etched it i was sad, but it didnt change how well it cooks just looks dull when there isnt any oil on it


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 1, 2021)

today's menu includes some pan fried venison... planning on using one of my cast iron pans since will be also , too!

other nite in SS pan...


----------



## djg james (Mar 1, 2021)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> today's menu includes some pan fried venison... planning on using one of my cast iron pans since will be also , too!
> 
> other nite in SS pan...
> View attachment 892670


Looks good. I wish my Brother had gotten a deer during bow season, but he was plagued with various health issues so he couldn't go much. I miss deer meat.


----------



## Drptrch (Mar 5, 2021)

A little pressed chicken thighs and corn sticks with Sierra cup honey-brown butter








sitting by my Cast-Iron Atlanta 27





Hope everyone’s doing well !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 5, 2021)

Drptrch said:


> A little pressed chicken thighs and corn sticks with Sierra cup honey-brown butter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sell pot belly! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 5, 2021)

got my venison cooked up... had a hard time not having just one more bite... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 5, 2021)

did some onions to go with it, too... yum


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 5, 2021)

8" pan, high sides. pot prob, use as low-splash fry pan...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 5, 2021)

some cold pan fried medallions next day for lunch... with some garden fresh tomatoes, too. very tasty


----------



## pbilly (Mar 9, 2021)

i have to ask why you did


Drptrch said:


> A little pressed chicken thighs and corn sticks with Sierra cup honey-brown butter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have to ask why you did the chicken in the grill pan on the grill rather than juzt on the grill?


----------



## Drptrch (Mar 9, 2021)

pbilly said:


> i have to ask why you did
> I have to ask why you did the chicken in the grill pan on the grill rather than juzt on the grill?



Two reasons 
Had heat up high with lid closed to bake cornbread and more even heat distribution from stone to pan 
And to not loose the chicken juices from being pressed 

And I was rebuilding/rehabbing a mini garden cultivator at same time so didn’t have to watch for chicken flare ups 

And 3rdly I guess cus it was in cast iron )

That’s my shitty road side BBQ find and pick up that sits out in winter and doesn’t cook super even 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw (Mar 9, 2021)

I started using a 8" pan around a month ago, it was sitting around forever here never used

It has cast instructions on the backside for the seasoning process ( 300 degree for 1 hour let cool )

I do like for eggs ......have seasoned it several times in the past month which makes me wonder how often you guys season your pans


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Mar 9, 2021)

southpaw said:


> I started using a 8" pan around a month ago, it was sitting around forever here never used
> 
> It has cast instructions on the backside for the seasoning process ( 300 degree for 1 hour let cool )
> 
> I do like for eggs ......have seasoned it several times in the past month which makes me wonder how often you guys season your pans


It gets seasoned every time you cook in it. So the more you cook the better.

I don't do the oven style seasoning unless something bad happens to the pan and removes the seasoning that's on there. Pan gets wiped out or rinsed out quickly with water. Then the pan gets put on the stove to dry and then gets wiped with a thin coat of oil.

I pretty much cook 100% in either cast iron or carbon steel. Only time I don't is when I'm doing something acidic like sauces or boiling water. That gets done in stainless steel.


----------



## southpaw (Mar 9, 2021)

OK that helps ....it's my new toy so you know how that goes. thanks


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Mar 10, 2021)

southpaw said:


> OK that helps ....it's my new toy so you know how that goes. thanks


The more time you spend with it, the better you will get. 

Don't be afraid to hurt it, if you mess up the seasoning and strip it or make it sticky by using too much oil or not getting it hot enough, you can just start over. Strip the pan by running it through a self cleaning oven. That will take it down to bare cast iron and you start over with a brand new seasoning. 

When I first started I was always affraid of screwing something up so I just wouldn't use them much. Once that monkey was off my back and I knew I was only a few hours away from a bare pan again, I really started getting into cast iron cooking. 

I got so sick of buying pans every other year...it's been 7 years now since I've bought a non cast iron pan because I just don't use them and cast iron obviously lasts lifetimes.


----------



## pbilly (Mar 10, 2021)

Drptrch said:


> Two reasons
> Had heat up high with lid closed to bake cornbread and more even heat distribution from stone to pan
> And to not loose the chicken juices from being pressed
> 
> ...


my current grill is one i picked up on the side of the road it is stainless i cleaned it up really good and then i called the mfg and found out that the burners heat deflectors and cooking surface grates all have a lifetime warranty and will be replaced for free i just have to pay for the shipping. so for a little elbow grease and some investigation i have a rebuildable grill for free. last year i took the manifold out and cleaned and lubricated all of the valves. it cooks good now. i want chicken and corn bread now


----------



## Drptrch (Mar 11, 2021)

pbilly said:


> my current grill is one i picked up on the side of the road it is stainless i cleaned it up really good and then i called the mfg and found out that the burners heat deflectors and cooking surface grates all have a lifetime warranty and will be replaced for free i just have to pay for the shipping. so for a little elbow grease and some investigation i have a rebuildable grill for free. last year i took the manifold out and cleaned and lubricated all of the valves. it cooks good now. i want chicken and corn bread now



Was it a “Bull” by chance ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drptrch (Mar 11, 2021)

Basically Hamburger & Faro soup a la cast iron 
))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbilly (Mar 11, 2021)

Drptrch said:


> Was it a “Bull” by chance ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its a char broil. its worth calling them and asking if there is a lifetime warranty on yours.


----------



## jackwathers (Mar 12, 2021)

One of the best chef supplies QLD is this. Very good in cooking.


----------



## ray benson (Mar 12, 2021)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> did some onions to go with it, too... yum
> View attachment 893333
> View attachment 893334


Texas 1015 onions?


----------



## Drptrch (Mar 12, 2021)

ray benson said:


> Texas 1015 onions?



I’m gonna need an IPL and service man on those Onions : )))

Learned something new about an Onion 

Oct 15th (1015) planting date 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drptrch (Mar 16, 2021)

Some post rain Shepard’s pie and a warming fire











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Mar 17, 2021)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> Most stove makers say not to use cast iron on glass cooktops.


Myth.

Common sense is necessary though. Don’t drag a hot skillet across the glass and don’t whack the glass with a iron.


----------



## svk (Mar 17, 2021)

djg james said:


> Has anyone used Evaporust to clean cast iron?
> View attachment 879424
> 
> I'm currently using it on a horseshoe that belonged to my Dad. He used to plow the fields when he was 14 with a team of mules, so It might be a mule shoe. Did they use shoes on mules? I found it after he was gone, so I couldn't ask him. Found it in my Grandfather's black smith tools. Possibly he even made the shoe.
> View attachment 879426


I use vinegar. As a warning, vinegar WILL turn CI into brittle shale if left in to long (weeks) so keep soaks to 24 hours or less.


----------



## svk (Mar 17, 2021)

Wow, didn’t get notifications so I was 3 months behind in the pics.

I’ll try to get pics up soon. I taught a cast iron pizza class in early February and it went really well. Teaching steak dinner cast iron class in late April.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 17, 2021)

ray benson said:


> Texas 1015 onions?


hi ray - no, those are not. got some growing... and did get a big of this yrs season's 1015s other day. sweet deal all around. lol. 3# $1.98. those in pan are grocery store sweet... didn't seem too sweet when peeled  but were when eaten raw and cooked...


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Mar 17, 2021)

svk said:


> I use vinegar. As a warning, vinegar WILL turn CI into brittle shale if left in to long (weeks) so keep soaks to 24 hours or less.


Cast iron is brittle when it's cast, nature of the beast. I don't see how vinegar is going to change the crystalline structure of cast iron enough to adjust how brittle it is.


----------



## svk (Mar 17, 2021)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> Cast iron is brittle when it's cast, nature of the beast. I don't see how vinegar is going to change the crystalline structure of cast iron enough to adjust how brittle it is.


Leave an iron pan in a tub of vinegar for 6 months and report the results. Trust me on this one.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Mar 17, 2021)

svk said:


> Leave an iron pan in a tub of vinegar for 6 months and report the results. Trust me on this one.


I've got a couple extra pans of no real value, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## djg james (Mar 19, 2021)

Getting ready for Spring Crappie season here in the Midwest. Last year wasn't too good at the lake so I've been sparingly eating up last years supply.
Had some tonight done in my most used Lodge.


----------



## Drptrch (Mar 19, 2021)

djg james said:


> Getting ready for Spring Crappie season here in the Midwest. Last year wasn't too good at the lake so I've been sparingly eating up last years supply.
> Had some tonight done in my most used Lodge.
> 
> View attachment 895835



That looks crappy ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biigg50 (Apr 6, 2021)

I did some catfish on my cast iron pizza pan. Oak charcoal with a touch of apple wood. Got the iron heated to about 400° with some olive oil. Catfish seasoned with a little Cajun seasoning. It was very good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drptrch (Apr 7, 2021)

Biigg50 said:


> I did some catfish on my cast iron pizza pan. Oak charcoal with a touch of apple wood. Got the iron heated to about 400° with some olive oil. Catfish seasoned with a little Cajun seasoning. It was very good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Lookin’ mighty tasty !! I Gar un tee




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbilly (Apr 7, 2021)

Biigg50 said:


> I did some catfish on my cast iron pizza pan. Oak charcoal with a touch of apple wood. Got the iron heated to about 400° with some olive oil. Catfish seasoned with a little Cajun seasoning. It was very good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


did you soak the catfish in buttermilk for 24 hrs first?


----------



## Philbert (Apr 11, 2021)

Svk's enthusiasm dragged me into this, along with a renewed interest in cooking. Used cast iron _many_ years ago when working at a camp. Passed up many pieces at garage / estate sales since then. Ordered a Lodge 10" and griddle off that place named after a river to get started. Then, visited 3, different Goodwill stores over the past few days, figuring that buying some would cause others to appear. Some surprisingly good cookware available, if you don't need a matched set, but no cast iron. Yet.

Philbert


----------



## pbilly (Apr 11, 2021)

Philbert said:


> Svk's enthusiasm dragged me into this, along with a renewed interest in cooking. Used cast iron _many_ years ago when working at a camp. Passed up many pieces at garage / estate sales since then. Ordered a Lodge 10" and griddle off that place named after a river to get started. Then, visited 3, different Goodwill stores over the past few days, figuring that buying some would cause others to appear. Some surprisingly good cookware available, if you don't need a matched set, but no cast iron. Yet.
> 
> Philbert


what size are you looking for i may have a piece to part with


----------



## Philbert (Apr 11, 2021)

pbilly said:


> what size are you looking for i may have a piece to part with


Thanks @pbilly .

I ordered those 2 pieces to get started; then I will decide if I want more, what types, sizes, etc. I regularly frequent garage and estate sales, and I am confident that I will run across stuff, now that I am looking for it. I would also like to try restoring some older stuff, just to try the process.

Philbert


----------



## Biigg50 (Apr 12, 2021)

pbilly said:


> did you soak the catfish in buttermilk for 24 hrs first?



I’ve done that, but not this time. It turned out great and was plenty moist. Just a simple Cajun seasoning and a hot pan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pbilly (Apr 12, 2021)

nice


----------



## Philbert (Apr 12, 2021)

*Went to Cabela's*






Much easier when you can see (and lift!) this stuff in person. Even though the new Lodge stuff may not be a good as some of the 'older' stuff, you could clearly see the difference between those and the lower priced 'Cabela' branded skillets (made in China). The casting on the Cabela's was noticeably coarser.

Had some 'club points' to use. Went in to buy an 8" handled skillet, with some points to spare, and left with a 12" small handle pan that will also fit into an oven, minus a few extra dollars. Will run these through the dishwasher ( _JUST KIDDING !!!_) when the other stuff arrives, and try smoothing them out a bit when I get some time: seems like a low risk on this quality stuff.

Thanks for all the advice shared in the past 16(!) pages.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Apr 16, 2021)

So it looks like our local Goodwill has been catching on to the 'chic' of cast iron. Did not see any at several, then finally found 4 items at one I happened to pass on the way. But the pricing for Lodge cookware, needing quite a bit of love was not much less than buying the same items new, from Amazon, delivered. The little pan was OK, but not something I needed. The cornbread pan was from Taiwan.




I did receive a nice, classic skillet from a very generous member of this site, partially restored (the surface rust, and smear on the inside, in the photo wiped right off):




Very clear to see the difference in quality and finish. _THANK YOU!_

Philbert


----------



## pbilly (Apr 17, 2021)

you're welcome i hope you enjoy it as much add i do mine


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Apr 17, 2021)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> I've got a couple extra pans of no real value, I'll give it a shot.


you mean we gotta wait... 6 months! omg


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Apr 17, 2021)

djg james said:


> Getting ready for Spring Crappie season here in the Midwest. Last year wasn't too good at the lake so I've been sparingly eating up last years supply.
> Had some tonight done in my most used Lodge.
> 
> View attachment 895835


tasty fare! looks good. i do like crappie ~ fun to catch 'em, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Apr 17, 2021)

Biigg50 said:


> I did some catfish on my cast iron pizza pan. Oak charcoal with a touch of apple wood. Got the iron heated to about 400° with some olive oil. Catfish seasoned with a little Cajun seasoning. It was very good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


nice platter full! i was at grocery, crusied the meats and fish dept... catfish fillets were $6.95 and 5.95/#.... you catch those?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Apr 17, 2021)

pbilly said:


> did you soak the catfish in buttermilk for 24 hrs first?


i never have - never could wait that long to eat once i had them. i like catfish bits, too. afterall, each bite is a bit of the whole. lol they were $2.69/#. i can remember when they were 99-cents/#!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Apr 17, 2021)

Philbert said:


> Svk's enthusiasm dragged me into this, along with a renewed interest in cooking. Used cast iron _many_ years ago when working at a camp. Passed up many pieces at garage / estate sales since then. Ordered a Lodge 10" and griddle off that place named after a river to get started. Then, visited 3, different Goodwill stores over the past few days, figuring that buying some would cause others to appear. Some surprisingly good cookware available, if you don't need a matched set, but no cast iron. Yet.
> 
> Philbert


i have a nice cast iron pots n pans collection, too. mostly came from a scoutmaster neighbor who used in boy scouts camp outings. and accumulated the cast iron collection over many years. small fry pans, to pots to larger dutch ovens. all cast iron. he passed on. one day riding my bike, passing by... i saw his kids loading it all up in truck. storage? well, i'll ask. no, going to dump with it. i expressed an interest. sure, he said, u can have it all. i had to get my big wheel barrow to get it all home. 2 loads. don't use it all, but sure do like it all.


----------



## djg james (Apr 17, 2021)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice platter full! i was at grocery, crusied the meats and fish dept... catfish fillets were $6.95 and 5.95/#.... you catch those?


I'm not into catfish. Too strong fishy flavor for me. Besides, every time I tried to fry them they seemed mushy inside and I have a thing about under cooked meat. No sushi for me; if it's raw, it's bait. The fishiest fish I eat is white bass. Some remove the red view, but I don't mind.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Apr 17, 2021)

djg james said:


> I'm not into catfish. *Too strong fishy flavor for me.* Besides, every time I tried to fry them they seemed mushy inside and I have a thing about under cooked meat. No sushi for me; if it's raw, it's bait. The fishiest fish I eat is white bass. Some remove the red view, but I don't mind.


me, too! i am not into any fish that tastes fishie - . but, i have to say... in general, fresh catfish is more of a sweet meated fish. not quite as sweet as fresh crappie, but tasty. and very popular down here. i have several tanks (cattle drinking ponds) up on my ranch. one is close to 3 acres... that is my bass tank. another i have a few south 40's over on the other side... is my catfish tank. toss out catfish food and water boils....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Apr 17, 2021)

_' and very popular down here. '_




Ingredients

4 catfish filets
1 c buttermilk
2 1/4 c cornmeal
1 Tbsp black pepper
1 Tbsp salt


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Apr 17, 2021)

i like to cook up what i call 'fried medallions'... deer meat clones. sometimes i just do in a std fry pan, or maybe on my steel fajita platter. heavy thick steel plate. plan on some grilling for dinner today, and yesterday found the cut i like to use on sale. got a 2#'r chunk... and prob will try it in one of my cast fry pans... or if i get motivated enuff... maybe even over some hot oak wood coals... always tasty, my venison clones....


----------



## Drptrch (Apr 18, 2021)

A little solo breakfast this morning






Sent from my iPhone using see


----------



## Philbert (Apr 18, 2021)

Interesting article on using flaxseed (aka 'linseed oil', ***but not the stuff you buy at the paint store***) oil to season cast iron, even though its smoke point is not as high as some other oils:









I Seasoned My Cast Iron Pan with Flaxseed Oil, and Here’s What Happened


It took 18 hours, but it was totally worth it. Here's why.




www.thekitchn.com





And, at least one opinion not recommending it:



Philbert


----------



## pbilly (Apr 19, 2021)

i read that article and have used it just like she said and it works great i have used crisco and i have used a combination of both. my pans that only have the organic flax oil have never flaked off i did do it six or seven times and they are a nice brown when done and they cook perfectly. i have tried just crisco and it works really good too and the pan that has the best nojstick surface is the pan that i used both on and when it was fresh i cooked tomato sauce in it and etched on accident but my wif cooked vegtables really hot with oil for a while and i believe that her cooking with it totally against all of the recomditions on how to use a fresh cast iron skillett are why it works so good. i can fry eggs in a little butter and if the edges of the pan were more gradual i could flip them without a spatula.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 19, 2021)

This is a nice video too, showing some higher end, US cast iron cookware being made, including the process, and their attention to detail:



Philbert


----------



## pbilly (Apr 19, 2021)

that is a great video. i would consider buying one of their pans if i didnt have so many now. i really like my dutch ovens too. I have a lodge that iz new, a german one that was my grandmothers and a grizwold one that i got online


----------



## Philbert (Apr 19, 2021)

pbilly said:


> i read that article and have used it just like she said and it works great . . . my pans that only have the organic flax oil have never flaked off


Maybe some people don’t clean / prep their cast iron properly before applying; use too thick of a layer; don’t let it polymerize correctly, etc.


Philbert


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Apr 19, 2021)

did some cast iron cooking Saturday. thot i would go it over hot wood coals. got fire ready...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Apr 19, 2021)

but then later in afternoon, thot... wth! won't get not flavors from fire, so did in in pan on grill. 'moose' medallions... rolled in flour, seasoned, pan fried in bacon grease... got some good carmalization. yum. didn't mind the time and keeping an eye on things...











chef's treats: testing out on the grill. bird is DIY ptarmigin tenders....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Apr 19, 2021)

lumberjack's cast iron fry pan dinner - was tasty! w/ice cream for desert


----------



## pbilly (Apr 19, 2021)

yummy


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Apr 19, 2021)

Brisket baked beans.


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Apr 19, 2021)

Here’s the brisket, not done in cast iron lol.


----------



## pbilly (Apr 20, 2021)

breakfast burritos in the fixin


----------



## pbilly (Apr 20, 2021)

started with sweet yellow onion but crowded out with too many taters so it will take longer but the leftover turkey burger taco meat that my 16yr old made will round it out nicely


----------



## pbilly (Apr 20, 2021)

not room for the eggs


----------



## pbilly (Apr 20, 2021)

finished


----------



## pbilly (Apr 20, 2021)

better pic


----------



## Drptrch (Apr 22, 2021)

pbilly said:


> not room for the eggs



Just crack them in whole right on top and throw a lid on for a sec or flash under a broiler 


My bad I didn’t see the for “Burrito” part 

Sent from my iPhone using see


----------



## Philbert (Apr 25, 2021)

Stopped at an estate sale the other day: saw a 14 inch skillet, with a bottom ring, but no visible markings, in rough shape, for $80. I think they’ve caught on!

Stopped at IKEA today and saw these: $40, $40, $20.






Philbert

_EDIT: There's More!_






Look what I've found at IKEA - cookware cast iron


IKEA Search puts the extensive IKEA range at user’s fingertips. - cookware cast iron




www.ikea.com


----------



## pbilly (Apr 26, 2021)

how heavy was the skillet at the estate sale?


----------



## Philbert (Apr 26, 2021)

pbilly said:


> how heavy was the skillet at the estate sale?


Don’t recall. It was way beyond my price range, so I did not look that closely. 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Apr 26, 2021)

Picked up a Lodge Dutch oven at a good price. Thought I was ordering the lid with the handle, and the little bumps on the inside of the lid. But this lid can actually be used as an additional pan, and fits my 10-1/4” skillet, so it’s a set! Pretty smooth on the inside, which is nice. 






Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Apr 27, 2021)

Visited a couple of restaurant supply places today for a different reason, and also stopped at a Goodwill outlet. Found a nice, smaller, cast-iron pan, that was pretty smooth on the inside, and not as heavy as some others. Made in Taiwan. Anyone recognize the markings?








Also have been finding some pieces that match our Caphelon cookware.


----------



## Lee192233 (Apr 29, 2021)

Breakfast skillet for supper. Hash browns, onion, eggs, sausage and cheese.




The kids love this supper.


----------



## Philbert (May 12, 2021)

No uniquely ‘cast iron cooking’ stories to share, other than because they are so heavy, and a pain to put away, and because they stay on the stove after cleaning to dry and season, they tend to get used more frequently.

Did a burner-to-oven recipe tonight, and used one for for light frying the other night. The cleaning stuff gets easier with practice.

Philbert


----------



## jetsam (May 12, 2021)

Lee192233 said:


> Breakfast skillet for supper. Hash browns, onion, eggs, sausage and cheese.
> View attachment 904166
> 
> The kids love this supper.



If I disappear forever, this was the post that pushed me over the edge to complete arterial blockage. That looks delicious.


----------



## Lee192233 (May 12, 2021)

jetsam said:


> If I disappear forever, this was the post that pushed me over the edge to complete arterial blockage. That looks delicious.


That's the way we do it here in Wisconsin!


----------



## pbilly (May 13, 2021)

Philbert said:


> No uniquely ‘cast iron cooking’ stories to share, other than because they are so heavy, and a pain to put away, and because they stay on the stove after cleaning to dry and season, they tend to get used more frequently.
> 
> Did a burner-to-oven recipe tonight, and used one for for light frying the other night. The cleaning stuff gets easier with practice.
> 
> Philbert


as the pans get more patina they become even easier to clean. mine stay on the stove most of the time. i would hang them on the wall but wife wont let me


----------



## dyager (May 18, 2021)

Unless you break it, cast iron is forever. I’ll never cook in anything else. It’s nice to have old school stuff in this throw away society


----------



## pbilly (May 18, 2021)

yes if there is every a power grid failure you can cook over fire with cast iron


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 19, 2021)

ElevatorGuy said:


> Brisket baked beans.View attachment 902243


TOL! 

(top of the line!)


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 19, 2021)

ElevatorGuy said:


> Here’s the brisket, not done in cast iron lol.View attachment 902244


looks like you done good!, EG!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 19, 2021)

Philbert said:


> Picked up a Lodge Dutch oven at a good price. Thought I was ordering the lid with the handle, and the little bumps on the inside of the lid. But this lid can actually be used as an additional pan, and fits my 10-1/4” skillet, so it’s a set! Pretty smooth on the inside, which is nice.
> 
> View attachment 903604
> 
> ...


slick!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 19, 2021)

dyager said:


> Unless you break it, cast iron is forever. I’ll never cook in anything else. It’s nice to have old school stuff in this throw away society


cast iron is nice! but for me, i like my other pans, too. specialized fry pans to copper n stainless, pots, pans, friers... the latter hanging in custom large kitchen pot rack over several Boos blocks... installed many moons ago, DIY. and i am sold on my OXO hd fry pans.  small i use for this that, egg, too. but the large... _eggs only._ and in butter only. the perfect egg fry pan. took many yrs and several tv promises as to this is the pan! ... finally, i caught it on a cooking show test equip segment. like a cold  after a long day mowing on hot afternoon... that larger OXO fry pan is awesome!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 19, 2021)

speaking of beans.... dogs in a cast iron pan...


----------



## Philbert (May 19, 2021)

A good day at Goodwill. Both Lodge. The woman in front of me walked out with a nice, 6” skillet. 

Philbert


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 20, 2021)

put up a couple of ham hocks some months ago. freezer. planned to smoke, then use for smoked ham hocks n cabbage. about 2,2.5#s each... got one thawing slowling in other refer, all wrapped up... long, slow thaw. might slow cooker it, but also thinking mite scrub up one of my cast iron pots/DO's with lid... dedust more or less... heat and oil... and put it in oven very low for a long time. maybe up to 18 hours. 175f or lower. maybe on lowest. couple recipes for pork hocks i like...


----------



## Philbert (Jun 3, 2021)

Picked up a square (9X9) griddle, enameled on the outside, today at Goodwill. 







I normally use a 2- burner griddle, but the TV chefs use these a lot, so I thought that I would try it. 

No idea what brand, but it cleaned up nice. Used it tonight to grill some vegetables. 

Philbert


----------



## pbilly (Jun 4, 2021)

i have a marking pan like that too its round and i hardly ever use it but a cheff friend of mine uses his all the time and loves it


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 7, 2021)

thawed out some boneless pork chop centers over the weekend. were headed to the grill, til thunderstorms arrived in late afternoon. (again!) so some of it got done in my high side cast iron pot, aka high side fry pan.  yum


----------



## pbilly (Jul 7, 2021)

yum


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 8, 2021)

pbilly said:


> yum


thanks! simple approach. center cut boneless chops... cut the edges so have center as a lean medallion... then curl the outer slices. toothpick holds it together. and only seasoning i use is Montreal. set it with back of a spoon. maybe a dash s&p after plated...

yum!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## djg james (Aug 1, 2021)

Well....I guess I did it. I needed some pallets because I've got some firewood laying on the ground. I swore I wouldn't let it lay this long. So I went dumpster diving. A lot of new construction going on in a high priced subdivision down the road from me. Several dumpsters around. I found 3 pallets in one and then moved on to another one.
And I found this. A 12" Lodge skillet. Looks like it was only used a couple of times, burnt some food and then pitched it. Some surface rust on it and burnt on crud in the bottom. Should be an easy cleanup. The skillet next to it is a 10". And yes, I'm burning my hash browns  . Running around looking for the camera card.


----------



## pbilly (Aug 2, 2021)

djg james said:


> Well....I guess I did it. I needed some pallets because I've got some firewood laying on the ground. I swore I wouldn't let it lay this long. So I went dumpster diving. A lot of new construction going on in a high priced subdivision down the road from me. Several dumpsters around. I found 3 pallets in one and then moved on to another one.
> And I found this. A 12" Lodge skillet. Looks like it was only used a couple of times, burnt some food and then pitched it. Some surface rust on it and burnt on crud in the bottom. Should be an easy cleanup. The skillet next to it is a 10". And yes, I'm burning my hash browns  . Running around looking for the camera card.


score


----------



## pbilly (Oct 1, 2021)

i have been looking for a no12 griswold pan that was in decent shape and didnt cost an arm and a leg. I finally found on on ebay and managed to win the auction. yay so excited it is a birthday present to myself. it came the other day and here it is.


im so sad and dissappointed it was broken during shipping.


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Oct 1, 2021)

pbilly said:


> i have been looking for a no12 griswold pan that was in decent shape and didnt cost an arm and a leg. I finally found on on ebay and managed to win the auction. yay so excited it is a birthday present to myself. it came the other day and here it is.View attachment 932374
> im so sad and dissappointed it was broken during shipping.


That is very sad, that pan had such a long life only to be destroyed by shipping. Griswold collecting these days has gotten expensive. Wagner is catching them on price at the places I usually search, if you can find them open these days. Good luck finding another of that size!


----------



## Philbert (Oct 1, 2021)

When the old stuff becomes too expensive, due to artificially high prices, it's time to look at the new, high-end stuff.

The Field Company - Smoother, Lighter Cast Iron Skillets​https://fieldcompany.com
'The _Field_ Company manufactures and sells smoother, lighter _cast iron_ skillets reminiscent of the greatest vintage pans. Made in America.'


Philbert


----------



## pbilly (Oct 1, 2021)

thats true but the other one is a duel purpose pan for me. collectable and a cooker


----------



## djg james (Oct 6, 2021)

I finished seasoning the new-to-me scrounged 12" lodge skillet and gave it it's maiden's voyage after a hard day of work yesterday. Fresh caught white Bass with the last of the okra fried and fresh garden green beans and tomatoes. Accompanied by a couple of beers. I was in heaven.


----------



## pbilly (Oct 6, 2021)

nice


----------



## esshup (Oct 7, 2021)

djg james said:


> I finished seasoning the new-to-me scrounged 12" lodge skillet and gave it it's maiden's voyage after a hard day of work yesterday. Fresh caught white Bass with the last of the okra fried and fresh garden green beans and tomatoes. Accompanied by a couple of beers. I was in heaven.
> 
> View attachment 933468
> View attachment 933469


What did you use as breading for the White Bass? Looks great.


----------



## djg james (Oct 7, 2021)

esshup said:


> What did you use as breading for the White Bass? Looks great.


Just yellow corn meal with pepper and a little salt. Pan fried in Olive oil.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 25, 2021)

Stonesforbrains said:


> That is very sad, that pan had such a long life only to be destroyed by shipping. Griswold collecting these days has gotten expensive. Wagner is catching them on price at the places I usually search, if you can find them open these days. Good luck finding another of that size!


it is why i quit messing with Coleman lanterns... globe last for decades only to be broked because of sloppy packing!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 25, 2021)

djg james said:


> I finished seasoning the new-to-me scrounged 12" lodge skillet and gave it it's maiden's voyage after a hard day of work yesterday. Fresh caught white Bass with the last of the okra fried and fresh garden green beans and tomatoes. Accompanied by a couple of beers. I was in heaven.
> 
> View attachment 933468
> View attachment 933469


now there is a hardy meal to fill a man up!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Philbert (Nov 5, 2021)

Saw this one at an estate sale today. No name on the back. Interesting thing was the raised portion on the cooking side. Apparently to make some kind of pattern / design in a pancake or similar item?






P.S. from the other items at the sale, the former owner apparently collected Matchbox cars and other auto racing paraphernalia.

Philbert


----------



## dozi (Nov 5, 2021)

dont' your eggs ever get stuck to cast iron frying pans ??


----------



## cookies (Nov 5, 2021)

dozi said:


> dont' your eggs ever get stuck to cast iron frying pans ??


no my eggs never get stuck nor does cheese, pancakes etc
If you buy a modern pan it will come rough from casting to save production costs, sand it smooth as a babies butt then season it and it will work better than the garbage modern non stick pans.


----------



## pbilly (Nov 5, 2021)

dozi said:


> dont' your eggs ever get stuck to cast iron frying pans ??


i cooked fried rice then added scrambled eggs to this pan and this is what it looks like i havent cleaned it at all


----------



## pbilly (Nov 5, 2021)

hey Philber did you clean up that pan, and try it yet?


----------



## Philbert (Nov 5, 2021)

pbilly said:


> hey Philber did you clean up that pan, and try it yet?


Still on my list . . . 

Philbert


----------



## pbilly (Nov 6, 2021)

i just got this cute litlle fella for a really good price.


----------



## sb47 (Nov 6, 2021)

I had some old rusted up skillets that needed reworking. I bought one of those sanding disk that fits my die grinder and took them down to bare metal and re seasoned them. I used 120 grit disk and made the inside real smooth and took out all the pits that most of them have. Even a new skillet is pretty ruff. Man I love how smooth they came out and talk about non stick! Smoothing them up sure helped them clean and cook much better.


----------



## Drptrch (Nov 7, 2021)

Hocks & Beans






Sent from my iPhone using see


----------



## pbilly (Nov 7, 2021)

yum that looks good.


----------



## siouxindian (Nov 7, 2021)

Drptrch said:


> Hocks & Beans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i know what i am having sometime this week.


----------



## Drptrch (Nov 7, 2021)

siouxindian said:


> i know what i am having sometime this week.



Hocks we’re a little skimpy unfortunately, but awesome nonetheless !!


Sent from my iPhone using see


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 10, 2021)

Drptrch said:


> Hocks & Beans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yum~ 

wondering - where did u get the ham hocks? when a youth and living in the UK... my dad would get some and he would make ham hocks n cabbage. total delish! i don't like the hock i get locally. smoked pork but either taste or meat always an issue. i see some well spoken of online, but haven't tried any. those ham hocks n cabbage Sunday dinners dad made were ever so good...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 10, 2021)

Drptrch said:


> Hocks we’re a little skimpy unfortunately, but awesome nonetheless !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using see


that's all that counts! well, imo....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 10, 2021)

i like to cook french fries outside on my _new_ ly scrounged SS grill/cook center (72") big SS unit on the side burner i brought back to life... i have been using a teflon kitchen pan for the task. thinking a try with one of my cast iron pans would be fun to do.


----------



## Drptrch (Nov 10, 2021)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> yum~
> 
> wondering - where did u get the ham hocks? when a youth and living in the UK... my dad would get some and he would make ham hocks n cabbage. total delish! i don't like the hock i get locally. smoked pork but either taste or meat always an issue. i see some well spoken of online, but haven't tried any. those ham hocks n cabbage Sunday dinners dad made were ever so good...



Just a last min grab at a common market, all pre packard up 


Sent from my iPhone using see


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 14, 2021)

SIL sent down some sausage and such for grilling. on today's agenda. its a lovely day out weatherwise. plan on some fried spuds in cast fry pan to go along with the meal later on today...


----------



## pbilly (Nov 21, 2021)

this is the pan i got at goodwill for $3.50 its a small logo griswold probably from the 60's it was so caked with gunt the logo was not visable at all. i stripped it completely and it works well.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 21, 2021)

Nice!

Our local Goodwill stores mark up even cheap, no-brand cast iron now to prices higher than buying Lodge pieces brand new. 

Philbert


----------



## pbilly (Nov 21, 2021)

moo


Philbert said:


> Nice!
> 
> Our local Goodwill stores mark up even cheap, no-brand cast iron now to prices higher than buying Lodge pieces brand new.
> 
> Philbert


that's rediculious and kind of against their own philosophy


----------



## Philbert (Nov 21, 2021)

pbilly said:


> that's rediculious and kind of against their own philosophy


I guess they figure that if folks will buy and ‘flip’ merchandise, Goodwill should try to get as much value from the donation as they can. You know what some stuff goes for on eBay, etc. But some of the cheap cast iron stuff is definitely overpriced. 

Still keeping an eye open at garage and estate sales. 

Philbert


----------



## pbilly (Nov 22, 2021)

Philbert said:


> I guess they figure that if folks will buy and ‘flip’ merchandise, Goodwill should try to get as much value from the donation as they can. You know what some stuff goes for on eBay, etc. But some of the cheap cast iron stuff is definitely overpriced.
> 
> Still keeping an eye open at garage and estate sales.
> 
> Philbert


yes estate sales are a good place for finding all kinds of good stuff. I have quit donating to goodwill all together since its not a non profit. i donate to the salvation army which helps a lot of people and those gaia boxes


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 28, 2021)

pbilly said:


> this is the pan i got at goodwill for $3.50 its a small logo griswold probably from the 60's it was so caked with gunt the logo was not visable at all._ i stripped it completely__ and it works well._


appears to be the case! thx for the pix....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 28, 2021)

i have a couple of cast iron dutch ovens. but bit too big for my needs after TGD dinner. so i potted up some homemade turkey soup in one of my cast alum dutch ovens. the soup at first was on mild side, flavor-wise. with a little adjusting of the seasonings... came out perfect! really good. on the


----------



## Fellin Feller (Nov 28, 2021)

After I wash the pan, I heat up on the stove and wipe down with mineral oil.


----------



## pbilly (Nov 28, 2021)

after i wash them i do the same thing but i rub them down with avocado oil which is what i use to cook with


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 29, 2021)

picked up this neat lil ss griller yesterday. neighbor din't need it and it was headed to the curb. all i did was add a bottle! looks like it would work well when making extra french fries for the gang... when over.


----------



## pbilly (Nov 29, 2021)

i got my stainless grill the same way. was driving down the road with my wife several years ago and there it was set out to the curb for recycle. I stopped turned around and went back asked the wife to get out and help me put it in the truck she thought i was crazy. it was pretty covered in crud. but it cleaned up real nice and has a lifetime warranty on replacement burners cooking grates and heat tents it has been a solid gasser


----------



## scallywag (Nov 30, 2021)

pbilly said:


> im so sad and dissappointed it was broken during shipping.


Are you going to have it repaired / welded?


----------



## pbilly (Dec 1, 2021)

scallywag said:


> Are you going to have it repaired / welded?


its pretty thin. not sure if it can be repaired. it would take someone that is really good to make it look decent .


----------



## scallywag (Dec 1, 2021)

pbilly said:


> its pretty thin. not sure if it can be repaired. it would take someone that is really good to make it look decent .


It is doable.


----------



## pbilly (Dec 1, 2021)

is it?


----------



## pbilly (Dec 1, 2021)

i discovered today that when my daughter made rice the other day she put the lid off the pan into my #9 cast iron skillett. well three days later there was more than surface rust happening in the pan. i had to get some emery cloth to get it out. i was less than happy as i have put a decent amount of time into that pan and the patina was built up nicely and the non-stick was really great. after cleaning all the rust out i discovered that my flax oil was bad and my crisco isnt that good. i ended up using some crisco. so frustrated. i forgot to take a photo of the damage to show here but when it cools down i will take a pic of the first coat of new seasoning.


----------



## ken morgan (Dec 2, 2021)

I always use whatever fat based oil I have left over... bacon grease, turkey grease, duck or goose grease. never have any issues with rust.


----------



## pbilly (Dec 2, 2021)

here it is out of the oven the complete bottom was sanded to bare casr and this is after one coat of crisco. you can see where i didnt get all of the crisco wiped out before heating its the dark area the looks bubbled. that is a spot that will be very weak coating and will almost wash out completely. so before the next coat i will have to scrub it off as best i can without sanding or using a green scrubby. if i cant get it off it will need to be polished off with a red scotch brite pad to bare and then coat again. frustrating i thought i had all of the crisco wiped out but clearly not


----------



## pbilly (Dec 2, 2021)

ken morgan said:


> I always use whatever fat based oil I have left over... bacon grease, turkey grease, duck or goose grease. never have any issues with rust.


the rust was from water being left under the lid for three days


----------



## ken morgan (Dec 2, 2021)

pbilly said:


> the rust was from water being left under the lid for three days


i have done that before and still no rust. but then I have about 22 years on my dutch oven and my newest skillets are a set of the early 90's wagners that I use for day to day abuse. my oldest skillets are about 80 and 50 years old respectively as they were wedding gifts to my grandmother and my mother. I swear i could cook tomatoes in them and leave the tomatoes for a week and neither of them would even flinch at it. (not that I am going to.) i just think if you season with animal fat year after year you probably would not need to worry about rust. just my opinion.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Dec 2, 2021)

A broken cast pan can be brazed but the cost might not be worth the price of the pan. For seasoning, the best I have used is leaf lard. You can order it on line rendered or if you have a good butcher in your area, they will probably give you some for nothing and you can render it yourself. You can also use beef tallow. It has a higher smoke point and really puts a nice seasoning on a cast pan. South Chicago Packing has a nice wagyu beef tallow that works wonders on cast. You can also cook with it but it does have a true “beef” flavor. Leaf lard is very neutral.

Leaf Lard in 1 Pound Vacuum Bags | Fannie and Flo

For The At Home Chef - South Chicago Packing

Tallow vs. Lard: Battle of Two Superfats - Dr. Robert Kiltz (doctorkiltz.com)



I cook primarily in cast iron. Water and tomatoes are no big deal for a well-seasoned pan. Some of my stuff is over 100 years old. Sadly, most if it does not see the light of day. You always seem to reach for the same pan.


----------



## pbilly (Dec 2, 2021)

that pan that im talking about is 80 - 90 years old or so. it got put in the dish washer by someone before me and when i got it i ran it through the electrolysis tank and stripped it down to bare metal and restored it was working its way back to a good patina but its isnt used as much as the smaller pan so its just taking longer....now its going to take even longer. i believe that they get the best finish with animal fat too i just dont have any so im using what i have to start over


----------



## pbilly (Dec 2, 2021)

i cooked tomato sauce in the smaller pan early on after it was restored and the acid changed the way the pan looked but it didnt change the way it cooks just etched the patina. water doesnt harm them normally but water was left in it for three days and rust happened


----------



## pbilly (Dec 3, 2021)

well i have ran the pan through three cycles of seasoning in the oven once with crisco once with lard and once with lard and crisco combined. i cooked fried potatoes and scrambled eggs today and the nonstick performed nicely. i think im going to run it through the oven one more time with ghee (clarified butter)


----------



## Drptrch (Dec 6, 2021)

pbilly said:


> i discovered today that when my daughter made rice the other day she put the lid off the pan into my #9 cast iron skillett. well three days later there was more than surface rust happening in the pan. i had to get some emery cloth to get it out. i was less than happy as i have put a decent amount of time into that pan and the patina was built up nicely and the non-stick was really great. after cleaning all the rust out i discovered that my flax oil was bad and my crisco isnt that good. i ended up using some crisco. so frustrated. i forgot to take a photo of the damage to show here but when it cools down i will take a pic of the first coat of new seasoning.



That seems a bit odd and fast for that amount of rust , never had an issue like that 


Sent from my iPhone using see


----------



## uskoyan (Dec 29, 2021)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Cast iron makes fried taters, onions and ham taste like magic happened. Can't get the same taste in a stainless skillet. I have one that's over a hundred years old and still used almost daily. Not much else could. Those non-stick celebrity endorsed pans won't make a decade.


Exactly.


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 3, 2022)

Just picked up a 14 qt Lodge Dutch oven. $70 at Walmart new in the box think it was an online return as they don’t carry it in store . I’m going to sand the inside and re-season it . Quick search they go for 110 plus shipping


----------



## djg james (Jan 3, 2022)

14 Qt? Or 4 Quart?


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 3, 2022)

djg james said:


> 14 Qt? Or 4 Quart?


Sorry. 10 quart 14 inch


----------



## djg james (Jan 3, 2022)

SS396driver said:


> Sorry. 10 quart 14 inch


Didn't think they came in 10 Qt. Had to look that up. You did get a good deal on that. Years ago, I picked up a 15" Lodge skillet at Walmart for $13 ($17). Only used it a couple of times because of it's size.


----------



## ken morgan (Jan 3, 2022)

So on the 28th just prior tot he Japanese new years, I got hold of an antique Japanese cast iron tea pot. I am in the process of cleaning it up, it sat unused for about 20+ years in an abandoned cabin not far from mine at Fuji and when the local government came in and was tearing down the (now partially collapsed) cabin, I took a pot of coffee up to the work team for their 10:00 break and as they were talking about all of the old stuff they were always clearing out of abandoned buildings when they tore them down. 
the Forman handed me a rust covered tea pot as an example and I was "what do you do with it all?" we throw it away unless someone wants something. so currently I am soaking it in apple cider vinegar to gently remove the rust to see what it looks like. according to my wife she says they prefer the cast iron tea pots back in the day as you could sit them directly on the coals from a kotatsu or a small indoor stove without worry. I asked how you keep it from rusting and she did not know.
I will post some pics once I get it cleaned up.

ken


----------



## ken morgan (Jan 8, 2022)

Here are the photographs


----------



## ken morgan (Jan 8, 2022)

#2


----------



## ken morgan (Jan 8, 2022)

Cute huh?


----------



## ken morgan (Jan 8, 2022)

Last one


----------



## djg james (Jan 8, 2022)

I've always wondered how the pioneers kept their cast iron tea pots/kettles rust proof. Seasoned it somehow?


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Jan 8, 2022)

ken morgan said:


> So on the 28th just prior tot he Japanese new years, I got hold of an antique Japanese cast iron tea pot. I am in the process of cleaning it up, it sat unused for about 20+ years in an abandoned cabin not far from mine at Fuji and when the local government came in and was tearing down the (now partially collapsed) cabin, I took a pot of coffee up to the work team for their 10:00 break and as they were talking about all of the old stuff they were always clearing out of abandoned buildings when they tore them down.
> the Forman handed me a rust covered tea pot as an example and I was "what do you do with it all?" we throw it away unless someone wants something. so currently I am soaking it in apple cider vinegar to gently remove the rust to see what it looks like. according to my wife she says they prefer the cast iron tea pots back in the day as you could sit them directly on the coals from a kotatsu or a small indoor stove without worry. I asked how you keep it from rusting and she did not know.
> I will post some pics once I get it cleaned up.
> 
> ken


That’s cool, good save! I like the pics, looks like a nice addition to your collection!


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 11, 2022)

I dig cast. Bout 90 percent of my cooking is in them. The last one I scored was a rusted out #8 that sat outside.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 11, 2022)

Where the fire hits it it rusts a lil. It’ll come around. I’ve found the best way to season one from my experience is put it on the stove and cook in it everyday for a bit. They come around


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 11, 2022)

Inside


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 11, 2022)

Couple I was resealing there on outside woodstove


----------



## ken morgan (Jan 11, 2022)

djg james said:


> I've always wondered how the pioneers kept their cast iron tea pots/kettles rust proof. Seasoned it somehow?


thats what I am trying to figure out. got all the rust out with vinegar and I then coated the inside with some pork grease and cooked it on the wood stove till it was nice and dried.. I then boiled some water in it but evidentially my coating was not adhered well enough as it peeled off in a couple of locations and started rusting again. so i am going to try again over the next couple of weeks to build up a thicker multi layer coating and then try again.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 12, 2022)

pbilly said:


> i got my stainless grill the same way. was driving down the road with my wife several years ago and there it was set out to the curb for recycle. I stopped turned around and went back asked the wife to get out and help me put it in the truck she thought i was crazy. it was pretty covered in crud. but it cleaned up real nice and has a lifetime warranty on replacement burners cooking grates and heat tents *it has been a solid gasser*


heck of a deal! 

i always liked a solid gasser:






lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 12, 2022)

pbilly said:


> its pretty thin. not sure if it can be repaired. it would take someone that is really good to make it look decent .


cast iron can be welded, but the process is not for the faint of heart! 

if it was mine... i would JB Weld the broken side's faces. clean first with some real hot soapy water. degrease, etc. JB regular, not Quick! no doubt will take some set up fixture to maintain correct positioning of the two pcs. dry trials first, imo. leave it alone then once set and glued for 48 hrs. then put some place safe and let it sit for a week. well, imo. from here on would not be grabbing by the handle. maybe to stabilzie it only. no full weight! then i would get some small 8-32 button head's... and drill & set fasteners from inside to outside with a pce of metal to tap the threads into... 1/8th alum eziest... bbq black paint on the pce since on outer side, and shaping it to fit side of pan. once done, finish off nicely. imo, it will never be ok to just grab by the handle... (strong enuff!) but i would cook on it. in it. prob would be a 2-hand operation with kitchen mitts. or use it outside on the bbq side burner for some of those wonderful hand cut tasty french fries...

i would not tighten the button heads too tight, just snug. too tight could cause JB weld to break. the better the conformity - the better the results, ie longevity. reportedly JB can take up to 500f ~

_> not sure if it can be repaired._

i think it can be, that is if a person wanted to do so. not an entry DIY project... but with some skill and metalworking experience...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 12, 2022)

scallywag said:


> It is doable.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 12, 2022)

pbilly said:


> i cooked tomato sauce in the smaller pan early on after it was restored and the acid changed the way the pan looked but it didnt change the way it cooks just etched the patina. water doesnt harm them normally but water was left in it for three days and rust happened


still have some tomatoes i canned sev yrs ago. still tasty! normally, i do tomatoes as in too many still from garden and spaghetti to make... in an alum dutch oven. have 2. big and bigger! lol... the biggest tomato here, yesterday pix from fall garden... is headed to address the needs of a fresh cheese burger for tonite's menu:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 12, 2022)

SS396driver said:


> Just picked up a 14 qt Lodge Dutch oven. $70 at Walmart new in the box think it was an online return as they don’t carry it in store . I’m going to sand the inside and re-season it . Quick search they go for 110 plus shipping View attachment 953471
> View attachment 953472


i know it is heavy - I got a 14" fry pan.... and it sure is!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 12, 2022)

ken morgan said:


> So on the 28th just prior tot he Japanese new years, I got hold of an antique Japanese cast iron tea pot. I am in the process of cleaning it up, it sat unused for about 20+ years in an abandoned cabin not far from mine at Fuji and when the local government came in and was tearing down the (now partially collapsed) cabin, I took a pot of coffee up to the work team for their 10:00 break and as they were talking about all of the old stuff they were always clearing out of abandoned buildings when they tore them down.
> the Forman handed me a rust covered tea pot as an example and I was "what do you do with it all?" we throw it away unless someone wants something. so currently I am soaking it in apple cider vinegar to gently remove the rust to see what it looks like. according to my wife she says they prefer the cast iron tea pots back in the day as you could sit them directly on the coals from a kotatsu or a small indoor stove without worry. I asked how you keep it from rusting and she did not know.
> I will post some pics once I get it cleaned up.
> 
> ken


when i first saw ur post i thot... wow! a cast iron tea pot! rare! interesting story. thanks for the post... 

_> I asked how you keep it from rusting and she did not know._

ues it often!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 12, 2022)

or:

[net ref]

_If rust bothers you, clean the rusted area with a soft brush, then *fill the pot with used tea leaves and boiling water*. Allow to sit for 20 minutes, discard and rinse. Tannic acid in the tea reacts with the rust and forms a natural seal, helping to prevent the reoccurrence of rust. 


_


----------



## ken morgan (Jan 12, 2022)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> or:
> 
> [net ref]
> 
> ...


any tea leaves in particular? any particular type or whatnot?


----------



## ken morgan (Jan 12, 2022)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> cast iron can be welded, but the process is not for the faint of heart!
> 
> if it was mine... i would JB Weld the broken side's faces. clean first with some real hot soapy water. degrease, etc. JB regular, not Quick! no doubt will take some set up fixture to maintain correct positioning of the two pcs. dry trials first, imo. leave it alone then once set and glued for 48 hrs. then put some place safe and let it sit for a week. well, imo. from here on would not be grabbing by the handle. maybe to stabilzie it only. no full weight! then i would get some small 8-32 button head's... and drill & set fasteners from inside to outside with a pce of metal to tap the threads into... 1/8th alum eziest... bbq black paint on the pce since on outer side, and shaping it to fit side of pan. once done, finish off nicely. imo, it will never be ok to just grab by the handle... (strong enuff!) but i would cook on it. in it. prob would be a 2-hand operation with kitchen mitts. or use it outside on the bbq side burner for some of those wonderful hand cut tasty french fries...
> 
> ...


best bet is to prep the area. drill out ends of cracks, bevel edges then preheat with a rose bud until the entire unit is good and hot...(damn near melting) then weld it with Nickle rods and while you slowly lower the heat tap the surrounding area with a ball peen hammer. tap tap tap... until your wrists hurt while slowly lowering the heat form the rosebud. keep doing it (tapping with ball peen) until it is safe to touch. ball peening will relieve the stress in the casting, and preheating it will also help relive stress in the weld. the two of them will allow you to weld cast iron with no issues...just time consuming. you can do the same thing with a forge. heat all parts up in the forge, pull out weld a little and then stuff it back in... repeat until all welds are finished, then pull out, tap with ball pene, insert back in the forge, pull out and tap some more... keep repeating as you lower the temps.


----------



## Townie (Jan 12, 2022)

The best place/product to buy top quality cast iron Dutch-ovens, pans, griddles, etc. is Field Company. They are US made and much better than the newer Lodge stuff. The Field gear is expensive, but over 50 years of use, it's a bargain.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 12, 2022)

ken morgan said:


> best bet is to prep the area. drill out ends of cracks, bevel edges then preheat with a rose bud until the entire unit is good and hot...(damn near melting) then weld it with Nickle rods and while you slowly lower the heat tap the surrounding area with a ball peen hammer. tap tap tap... until your wrists hurt while slowly lowering the heat form the rosebud. keep doing it (tapping with ball peen) until it is safe to touch. ball peening will relieve the stress in the casting, and preheating it will also help relive stress in the weld. the two of them will allow you to weld cast iron with no issues...just time consuming. you can do the same thing with a forge. heat all parts up in the forge, pull out weld a little and then stuff it back in... repeat until all welds are finished, then pull out, tap with ball pene, insert back in the forge, pull out and tap some more... keep repeating as you lower the temps.


interesting. that is one way... no doubt stronger. may be a Level 3 DIY! 

[net ref]

*Ferro-Nickel Rods*_ are cheaper than pure Nickel and are ideal for welding Cast Iron to Steel. Pure Nickel will produce a softer, more malleable weld deposit._


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 12, 2022)

ken morgan said:


> any tea leaves in particular? any particular type or whatnot?


no idea. i like tea but don't drink it often. i got the info off net. perhaps further surfing can tell more... 

this popped up when i just surfed the subject again. maybe something helpful here:






Inside of Cast Iron Tea Kettle is Rusting


Inside of Cast Iron Tea Kettle is Rusting. How to best resolve?



www.finishing.com


----------



## ken morgan (Jan 13, 2022)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> interesting. that is one way... no doubt stronger. may be a Level 3 DIY!
> 
> [net ref]
> 
> *Ferro-Nickel Rods*_ are cheaper than pure Nickel and are ideal for welding Cast Iron to Steel. Pure Nickel will produce a softer, more malleable weld deposit._


Sorry I Run a repair and fabrication shop, so for me its a little different. I have welded on cast iron on more than one occasion. Of note is including one 427 ford low riser that is still sitting in its original special order body here in Japan. the owner had a radiator hose blow on the expressway while messing with the brain housing units of some young Japanese runners. yes he won between Tokyo rainbow and Yokohama bay bridge, but he blew a radiator hose and actually put a stress crack in the block between pistons #6 & #7. I was notified by several car friends as I have welded many "interesting projects" over the years and am somewhat a known entity in the US car scene here (primarily as an ******* but I digress). I welded the block (and machined the outside of the block to hide it. Then was asked to hold it close to chest as it lowers the value. Hint it is one of the several 427 Shelby Cobras replicas that run about the island. (PS I touched it with my noodely appendage so it should raise the value dammit!.) anyway welding cast is not a big deal if you are willing to invest the time to do it right, its just that the amount of time compared to the value is only occasionally of similar value.


----------



## ken morgan (Jan 13, 2022)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> no idea. i like tea but don't drink it often. i got the info off net. perhaps further surfing can tell more...
> 
> this popped up when i just surfed the subject again. maybe something helpful here:
> 
> ...


i will look into this.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 16, 2022)

Don't know if you guys saw this. https://fox17.com/news/local/feast-...-iron-skillet-weighing-14000-lbs-in-tennessee


----------



## Philbert (Jan 16, 2022)

farmer steve said:


> Don't know if you guys saw this. https://fox17.com/news/local/feast-...-iron-skillet-weighing-14000-lbs-in-tennessee
> View attachment 956743


Don’t let @svk see that! He will haul it back up to Minnesota in one of his firewood trucks!

Philbert


----------



## kybob (Jan 16, 2022)

Looks seasoned too [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Jan 16, 2022)

kybob said:


> Looks seasoned too


Probably used bar oil . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Jan 16, 2022)

pbilly said:


> hey Philber did you clean up that pan, and try it yet?


I have used it several times now, and it’s a problem. 

I had acquired a number of cast iron pieces this year, mostly new or used Lodge cookware. I decided that the rough surfaces were ‘not that bad’. 

Now that I have used this pan, I will have to pull out the disc sander, strip, and resurface all those other pieces. 

Come Spring. 

See? It’s caused a problem. 


Philbert


----------



## pbilly (Jan 16, 2022)

i underdstand completely. i have thought about it alot and when they were made they must have had large discs that were the same size as the pans so they could grind them down fast for production.. i wish i had something like that for cleaning and restoring


----------



## pbilly (Jan 24, 2022)

its not cast iron but its going to be delicious...


----------



## pbilly (Jan 25, 2022)

Bam homemade rye bagels


----------



## Philbert (Jan 30, 2022)

Not cast iron, but a nice, 3-layer, (a.k.a. ‘clad’) saute pan I scored at the Goodwill this week. It did not look like this at the time, but after a few minutes with my friend (OK, the Bar Keeper’s Friend), it polished up nicely. I have really come to like BKF for stainless. 

Philbert


----------



## pbilly (Jan 31, 2022)

there isnt anything better than bar keepers friend for stainless thats a nice pan. i got an enamal coated pan for christmas


----------



## Philbert (Feb 2, 2022)

Another ‘not cast iron’ acquisition: inexpensive ($10), carbon steel wok. A class instructor recommended these for basic wok street food style cooking. But my home gas range did not not have the BTUs needed to burn off the factory coating and season it, like he did on a commercial stove. So, I borrowed a page from the cast iron play book and did it in my oven at 500°F. It also helped to pre-heat it for the high temps needed for this type of cooking.

(Pre-seasoned condition in photo). 

Philbert


----------



## siouxindian (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## siouxindian (Feb 3, 2022)

motorhead99999 said:


> I also a cast iron fan. I have couple old grizwald pans of my grandfathers I use quite often. I also use my Dutch ovens a lot too. Only reason I use my fire place is to cook with the Dutch ovens. The wife and kids have been on a peach cobbler kick lately last week I made venison stew and apple crisp. This week was chicken and dumplings and peach cobbler


ima make a cobbler in my griz dutch oven this week. glad i looked at this cast iron page. thanks


----------



## siouxindian (Feb 3, 2022)

on my wish list.


----------



## siouxindian (Feb 3, 2022)

pork chops on a very old cast iron grill


----------



## djg james (Feb 3, 2022)

siouxindian said:


> on my wish list.View attachment 961770


I have and use cast iron, but I'm not a collector. I've never seen one like that. How large is that?


----------



## pbilly (Feb 3, 2022)

i got an enameled cast iron 4qt braising pan for xmas making some hamburger gravy and pasta now


----------



## pbilly (Feb 3, 2022)

siouxindian said:


> pork chops on a very old cast iron grill
> View attachment 962050


nice stove!


----------



## djg james (Feb 16, 2022)

I just noticed most of my CI skillets have some rust on the bottom. Can you clean off the rust with a brush and re-season only the bottom? I think you could, but maybe I'm missing something.

Also, another has a crud buildup on the rim. Can I spray oven cleaner on the crud, let it set overnight and wire brush in the morning? Then of course re-season.


----------



## anlrolfe (Feb 16, 2022)

This may be blasphemy but I recently bought a high carbon steel skillet and after seasoning it cooks like a non-stick.
Don't worry, I'm not getting rid of any cast iron.


----------



## djg james (Feb 16, 2022)

anlrolfe said:


> This may be blasphemy but I recently bought a high carbon steel skillet and after seasoning it cooks like a non-stick.
> Don't worry, I'm not getting rid of any cast iron.


You better be careful, you might get banned! lol


----------



## Philbert (Feb 16, 2022)

djg james said:


> Also, another has a crud buildup on the rim. Can I spray oven cleaner on the crud, let it set overnight and wire brush in the morning?


Have you tried running it under really hot water and scraping at the crud with a putty knife or stainless steel ScotchBrite? In other words, try to mechanically remove the crud, without chemically removing the seasoning. 

Philbert


----------



## djg james (Feb 16, 2022)

Philbert said:


> Have you tried running it under really hot water and scraping at the crud with a putty knife or stainless steel ScotchBrite? In other words, try to mechanically remove the crud, without chemically removing the seasoning.
> 
> Philbert


Never thought of that. I might heat it up a little WITHOUT water and try scraping.


----------



## Drptrch (Feb 16, 2022)

djg james said:


> Never thought of that. I might heat it up a little WITHOUT water and try scraping.



Or chainmail and course salt 


Sent from my iPhone using see


----------



## pbilly (Feb 16, 2022)

you can green scrubby the bottom or get a scotch brite polishing pad and clean the bottom and just reseason it. as for the crud at the top you can scrape it off. i am assuming its on the outside? cut it off with a putty knife or box cutter maybe if you dont want to reseason the whole pan. maybe you could use a wire wheel.


----------



## kybob (Feb 17, 2022)

I’d use anything other than chemicals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Feb 17, 2022)

anlrolfe said:


> This may be blasphemy but I recently bought a high carbon steel skillet and after seasoning it cooks like a non-stick.
> Don't worry, I'm not getting rid of any cast iron.


I have several carbon steel pans. They're great and I'm using them quite a bit right alongside my new and vintage cast iron pieces. 

They weigh less , heat up faster, cool down faster, will last just as long as cast iron if treated well, less brittle than cast iron...they definitely have their use.

Not as good for searing steaks, you want cast iron for that for better heat retention. But for most things, carbon steel works well and they're available right now for good prices.


----------



## pbilly (Feb 17, 2022)

i wish i had a good steel skillett as well they work really good for lots of things and have better rounded edges in the pan


----------



## Zaedock (Feb 17, 2022)

djg james said:


> Never thought of that. I might heat it up a little WITHOUT water and try scraping.


I have only cooked with cast for many years with the exception of making soup in stainless. I heat some water in the pan and simply use my metal spatula to remove any excess crud. I then bring it to the sink and use a yellow scrub pad with the hot water running. I do this after every meal and haven't had any buildup.


----------



## siouxindian (Feb 27, 2022)

here is a old one


----------



## pbilly (Feb 27, 2022)

siouxindian said:


> here is a old oneView attachment 968849


i have a number 9 that was gifted to me that is in serious need of restoration and a no8 that i dont have the base to go with it. i have an electric stove so i havent restored the bigger one yet as i dont think i could use it on the range


----------



## kspakland (Feb 27, 2022)

I hope to be selling my home soon, downsizing and move into a travel trailer so i won't be needing much of my cast iron.
I will probably end up selling it but I imagine shipping kills any deals.


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Feb 27, 2022)

kspakland said:


> I hope to be selling my home soon, downsizing and move into a travel trailer so i won't be needing much of my cast iron.
> I will probably end up selling it but I imagine shipping kills any deals.


You might be surprised, post a list of what you have and I bet some of us cast iron heads might just be interested. Shipping might be an issue, but you never know. Good luck with your home sale and downsize!


----------



## pbilly (Feb 27, 2022)

Stonesforbrains said:


> You might be surprised, post a list of what you have and I bet some of us cast iron heads might just be interested. Shipping might be an issue, but you never know. Good luck with your home sale and downsize!


yes if you plan on down sizing im sure you could sell some here.


----------



## pbilly (Feb 27, 2022)

i made short rib stew in my 6qt enameled cast iron dutch oven tonight. there is 15 minutes to go


----------



## pbilly (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Feb 28, 2022)

Made Biscuits and Gravy tonight with scrambled eggs.

Scrambled eggs in my large logo Griswold #8 and the sausage gravy in my newer (2000's era) lodge #14

Delicious.


----------



## dyager (Mar 4, 2022)

The old cast waffle irons are pretty tricky. Can’t peak, just gotta trust your timing!


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Mar 5, 2022)

dyager said:


> The old cast waffle irons are pretty tricky. Can’t peak, just gotta trust your timing!


Why can't you peak? After the first flip I usually take a look and see if it needs more on that side. Never had a problem. Mine is a Griswold from 1920s or 30s.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dyager (Mar 7, 2022)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> Why can't you peak? After the first flip I usually take a look and see if it needs more on that side. Never had a problem. Mine is a Griswold from 1920s or 30s.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Every time I peak I ruin it! Ha! They are tricky little dudes but oh so fun


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 7, 2022)

My collection,, have given this amount away as well. I clean them in the oven on self clean, then oil them


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 23, 2022)

our rural electric coop does a nice 4-color mag monthly. this month (March, 2022) the lead story is on cast iron resurgence. front cover is a pizza done in cast iron fry pan. some this and that's in article, too. and a bit on seasoning and re season, as well.


----------



## pbilly (Mar 23, 2022)

lately i have been using my 3, 8, and 9 to make breakfast.. the taters in the 9 eggs in the 8 and sausage links in the 3. usually i just do it all in one pan and make a scramble. i love my cast iron pans


----------



## beavis331 (Mar 27, 2022)

This is an O’Brien Dutch oven I picked up a while back. Absolutely love it! Used it today to cook a beef roast and carrots on the stove top. Cooked all day! I also do this with venison roasts. Turned my Wife into a Venison lover!


----------



## beavis331 (Mar 27, 2022)

beavis331 said:


> View attachment 976800
> View attachment 976801
> View attachment 976800
> View attachment 976801
> ...


Sorry for the multiple pics! Lol! Haven’t been on in a while and they changed things.


----------



## kybob (Mar 27, 2022)

Good looking supper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 30, 2022)

beavis331 said:


> View attachment 976800
> View attachment 976801
> View attachment 976800
> View attachment 976801
> ...


nice looking roast! glad i read the bi-line... thinking hmm, something different! roast and lil sausages. lol, now i see carrots!

other night, i needed some high sides for some_ ranch-griller_ medallions... so i used a small pot as a high sided fry pan...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 30, 2022)

i do them just like i do vension. rolled in flour, S&P, cook in bacon grease. did some night before...


----------



## beavis331 (Mar 30, 2022)

Nice


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Apr 27, 2022)

cast iron pan fried chicken last nite's dinner.








ez: prep chicken, season, pan in oven at 450f during preps, butter/oil sprigs to season, 15 mins, then turn, 15 mins more... at 450! presto! roast chicken. from cooking channel show


----------



## djg james (May 6, 2022)

I think I died and went to heaven tonight. Fresh Crappie and mushrooms fried in CI. Along with a few beers and a little rye afterwards..... Now if I only had a lady friend come over...........


.
and do the dishes!


----------



## MattRBritton (Jun 7, 2022)

beavis331 said:


> Sorry for the multiple pics! Lol! Haven’t been on in a while and they changed things.


You do that right on the gas top? Not in the oven?

I been very tempted by a decent cast iron Dutch oven. Was at my brothers a few week ago, he had a real nice 4L one just rusting away. Cleaned, seasoned and stored it properly, but he is 4000km away.

If I can roast and slow-cook casserole on the gas stove top, I’ll pay the shipping for it to get here.


----------



## MattRBritton (Jun 7, 2022)

bigbadbob said:


> My collection,, have given this amount away as well. I clean them in the oven on self clean, then oil them
> View attachment 971262
> View attachment 971263
> View attachment 971264
> ...


That’s a hell of a collection, you got 100kg or metal there lol.

I got one new-ish lodge 10” skillet. But I love it for steak.


----------



## MattRBritton (Jun 7, 2022)

djg james said:


> I think I died and went to heaven tonight. Fresh Crappie and mushrooms fried in CI. Along with a few beers and a little rye afterwards..... Now if I only had a lady friend come over...........View attachment 986567
> .
> and do the dishes!


Ha ha, can you translate for an Aussie?

What’s “Crappie” and what is Rye? Rye bread?


----------



## djg james (Jun 7, 2022)

MattRBritton said:


> Ha ha, can you translate for an Aussie?
> 
> What’s “Crappie” and what is Rye? Rye bread?


Crappie is a mild tasting panfish and Rye is whiskey (lol).


----------



## MattRBritton (Jun 7, 2022)

djg james said:


> Crappie is a mild tasting panfish and Rye is whiskey (lol).


He he he, cool, gotcha. Jesus, I’m 46, and finally know why “The good ol’ boys were drinking whiskey and rye....”

We’d likely do flatties (flathead, again, mild, sweet, saltwater panfish). Or bream. Or snapper.

We DO know what beer is, lol.


----------



## MattRBritton (Jun 7, 2022)

djg james said:


> and do the dishes!


You are brave!



Letting her wash your cast iron.


----------



## Squareground3691 (Jun 7, 2022)

Giant sea scallops awesome in the iron !!


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 7, 2022)

MattRBritton said:


> He he he, cool, gotcha. Jesus, I’m 46, and finally know why “The good ol’ boys were drinking whiskey and rye....”
> 
> We’d likely do flatties (flathead, again, mild, sweet, saltwater panfish). Or bream. Or snapper.
> 
> We DO know what beer is, lol.


----------



## ihookem (Jun 7, 2022)

Just so we all know, cast iron pans are healthier to cook with . I have read and heard many times that the old aluminum pans and cookwear may have caused Aslhimers ( old timers disease) i what I call it. Many with this disease have a high count of aluminum in their system. I dont think stainless steel is any better neither. When I heard this i decided to only cook with cast. My wife fights me about everything including cast iron. I bought 2 Lodge pans and they are rough . I found a small company that makes them about 50 miles away in ?Plymouth , Wisconsin? . I will check them out and imagine they are smoother.


----------



## djg james (Jun 7, 2022)

I heard that too about Al. That's all my Mom used, as it was the rave, when I was growing up. Can't wait to see what's ahead for me. Only CI for me now.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 7, 2022)

MattRBritton said:


> You do that right on the gas top? Not in the oven?
> 
> I been very tempted by a decent cast iron Dutch oven. Was at my brothers a few week ago, he had a real nice 4L one just rusting away. Cleaned, seasoned and stored it properly, but he is 4000km away.
> 
> If I can roast and slow-cook casserole on the gas stove top, I’ll pay the shipping for it to get here.


I cook in my Dutch oven right on the burner. I use it a lot. Like weekly in the winter


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 28, 2022)

i have 3 or so dutch ovens in cast iron. 2 more in alum. use the alum more so than cast.

picked up this fry pan other day GS for $1.00! 

was orange rusty in middle. wrapped, not bad, but in need of service. coming along good. not _scrambled egg_ ready just yet... lol  got my remainder onions from garden strung n hung. kitchen. mite do some fried onions in it soon...


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 28, 2022)

That’s how I do mine too. Right in the wood stove. Not too hot. I have warped a cheap o 
Running the stove hot. Does a wonder on cleaning them up.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 28, 2022)

Ham squash and onions. I didn’t grow the onions but I do have some in the garden. I’m picking 8 plus squash a day. Yellow crook. If you haven’t tried squash this way it’s worth a go


----------



## geofreyt (Jun 29, 2022)

Cast iron Good. All others, ok. I have been using cast iron cookware al out daily for 40 plus years. Cast iron good. It's heavy but nothing else cooks the same. Cast Dutch Oven good too. Mine is a Lodge I think. If I had money I would have that French made enameled one. They are about $300. Pretty though. You simply can't go wrong with iron cookware.


----------



## geofreyt (Jun 29, 2022)

ihookem said:


> Just so we all know, cast iron pans are healthier to cook with . I have read and heard many times that the old aluminum pans and cookwear may have caused Aslhimers ( old timers disease) i what I call it. Many with this disease have a high count of aluminum in their system. I dont think stainless steel is any better neither. When I heard this i decided to only cook with cast. My wife fights me about everything including cast iron. I bought 2 Lodge pans and they are rough . I found a small company that makes them about 50 miles away in ?Plymouth , Wisconsin? . I will check them out and imagine they are smoother.


Take your bottle torch and screw in a cylinder of map gas. It' the yellow cylinder. It's hotter than blue?heat that monster up until a stiff wire brush will clean off all that baked on grease and food. If you are inclined use a flap disk on your side grinder to polish it up. You can't kill it.


----------



## geofreyt (Jun 29, 2022)

jakethesnake said:


> I cook in my Dutch oven right on the burner. I use it a lot. Like weekly in the winter


Yea, shoot the bottom with Pam, throw in a while chicken, potatos and carrots if you like and fire on low to below medium for one and a half hours and the meat will be falling off the bone. Skin won't be worth much but its not healthy anyhow. The Dutch oven is real econmical. Cleanup is a cinch. I cook for my dogs that way. It's very convienient. They like chicken and the juices go on kibble for a couple of days.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jul 18, 2022)

Smoked Mac


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 24, 2022)

been working on my gas kookers... sort of a repair and return to service project...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 24, 2022)

got in some new parts and such, and that went well


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 24, 2022)

30#'r i scrounged off curbside sev weeks back... empty, but sitll had 4 more years on it!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 24, 2022)

good to go....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 24, 2022)

my cast iron cooking pots, etc is extensive. all scrouged! neighbor... heck of a deal! headed to dump, but i was lucky and intervened at the just right time!... gave it all to me.

no shortage of cast iron fry pans....


----------



## Philbert (Jul 25, 2022)

Philbert


----------



## MattRBritton (Jul 26, 2022)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i have 3 or so dutch ovens in cast iron. 2 more in alum. use the alum more so than cast.
> 
> picked up this fry pan other day GS for $1.00!
> 
> ...


You would really do scrambled eggs in cast iron? Mine would stick for sure. 

Any tips on seasoning? Or do I need to get the power tools out to smooth the surface?


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Jul 26, 2022)

MattRBritton said:


> You would really do scrambled eggs in cast iron? Mine would stick for sure.
> 
> Any tips on seasoning? Or do I need to get the power tools out to smooth the surface?


Eggs take a well seasoned pan as well as some techniques to keep them from sticking. 

Yes, you can do scrambled eggs in cast iron and have it not stick. 

First, oil the pan with something like canola oil. Not a thick layer, but a thin sheen over the seasoning. If you have extremely good seasoning, this step can be skipped. But for marginal seasoning, this helps a LOT. 

Heat the pan to a low-medium heat. And put in the butter. You want the butter to bubble and lightly snap when you put it in the pan. That's as hot as you want it. You don't want it so hot that it boils all the moisture out of the butter super fast. It takes some trial and error to get this right every time. 

Pour the eggs in the pan easy. Let them sit for a while then move the bottom layer to allow other parts of the eggs to the pan. Don't be in a rush, remember the pan isn't that hot, so it shouldn't be cooking super fast. 

I have a specific pan for eggs only. Scrambled, over easy, sunny side up, nothing sticks. It's a vintage large logo Griswold from the 1920's or 30's. Super smooth and the seasoning is glassy. A little butter and the eggs go in. No issues.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 27, 2022)

I've seasoned a LOT of CI out on the grill, it works VERY good.

SR


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Jul 28, 2022)

MattRBritton said:


> You would really do scrambled eggs in cast iron? Mine would stick for sure.
> 
> Any tips on seasoning? Or do I need to get the power tools out to smooth the surface?


Forgot to add seasoning tips:

First, there's hundreds if not millions of ways to season a cast iron pan...it's not rocket science. We're looking to polymerize oil on the surface of the pan. This is a chemical change done with heat. The following is just how I do it...lots of different people with have different approaches. Just search it on YouTube and hundreds of different approaches will appear. Find one you like and try it. You can always try a different way. You won't ruin your pan just seasoning it. 

1. Pre-heat the piece on the stove top at low heat until it's just barely too hot to handle with your bare hands.
2. Use VERY LIGHT coats of oil. Rub on oil (I like canola oil for this) till the entire surface looks wet, then take a paper towel and try to wipe all the oil off. You won't get it all, there will be a very light coat of oil. Massively thick coatings of oil/fat is simply a waste as most of it drips off in the oven anyway. Plus it pools up and causes inconsistent seasoning.
3. Now place it on a middle rack upside down in a cold oven and set the oven at 450ºF. Pre-heating the oven to 450 probably won't hurt it, but heat shocking cast iron should be avoided. This is just how I do it. 
4. Once your oven is at temp, let it sit for an hour. Remove the piece at about 20 minutes and wipe any oil that may have beaded up or pooled.
5. Turn off the oven at 1 hour and let the piece cool inside the closed oven until room temperature. I usually do this at night so I can go to bed at this point and it will be cool by morning. 

Repeat as many times as you feel necessary. On lodge or newer cast iron with grainy finish, it takes a few more coats. Vintage pieces with smooth finish sometimes only once is required. 


The big key to keeping your seasoning up to snuff for the long term is oiling the pan after each use. This is where a lot of people run into problems. They spend a bunch of time doing the initial seasoning and then after 4 or 5 times cooking on it, it starts to stick again. 

Maintenance seasoning:
1. Clean the pan while it's still warm to the touch preferably. Use water, you can even use a little dish soap if you want. I know people say you can't, but if the piece is super oily, it's fine. Dish soap of today will not strip properly polymerized seasoning. 
2. Once clean place on the stove over medium-low heat and bring up to temperature. Not ripping/smoking hot, but definitely too hot to touch bare handed.
3. Just like seasoning apply a very light coat of oil.
4. Set off heat and allow it to cool to room temperature before you put it away. 

This makes sure the pan is 100% dry after washing, oils the surface AND puts a light coating of seasoning on the pan after every use. 

Other random tips for cast iron since I'm thinking about it: 
1. Don't drop it, cast iron is very hard, but also very brittle.
2. Don't put a hot cast iron pan in water(temp shocking will crack/break cast iron)
3. Always heat/cool cast iron slowly. I never heat my cast iron from room temp on anything more than medium heat and usually 2-3 on a 1-10 stove dial. Warped pans are caused by rapid heating. This is more of an issue with vintage or thin pans. Lodge usually handles rapid heating better. 
4. Don't burn off old seasoning in a fire. Back in the wild west, this may have been the only option, but this can get the pan hot enough to alter the structure of the iron and cause you problems. Not to mention the inconsistent heat of a bed of coals. If you need to completely strip the seasoning, you can use the self clean function of an oven. This will take it back to bare iron and will need to be re-seasoned quickly or rust will form. 
5. Don't boil water in cast iron...it can release seasoning from the pan and turn whatever you're boiling in the water black.
6. Acidic foods will be tough on your seasoning.


----------



## MattRBritton (Jul 28, 2022)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> Forgot to add seasoning tips:
> 
> First, there's hundreds if not millions of ways to season a cast iron pan...it's not rocket science. We're looking to polymerize oil on the surface of the pan. This is a chemical change done with heat. The following is just how I do it...lots of different people with have different approaches. Just search it on YouTube and hundreds of different approaches will appear. Find one you like and try it. You can always try a different way. You won't ruin your pan just seasoning it.
> 
> ...


Wow, amazing...thanks. I’ll do a round of seasoning tonight...I like the idea of turn off the oven and go to bed.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 5, 2022)

MattRBritton said:


> You would really do scrambled eggs in cast iron? Mine would stick for sure.
> 
> Any tips on seasoning? Or do I need to get the power tools out to smooth the surface?


scrambled eggs? in cast iron? but of course, pretty sure that's how the pioneers did theirs... but for me? more so just a comment on conditioning and readiness. i don't do scrambled eggs on cast iron. have eaten such before, out hunting...years ago.

scrambled eggs are only done at my place on my OXO fry pans. world's best! America's Test Kitchen says so, too! they won the 13 pan shoot out. the OXO. none of the pans i had recently got that said were super sliders slid. all stuck the eggs. scrambled or any kind!  but the OXO lives up to its reputation and test results. i have 2. 8" 10" i only do eggs in the 10"!! potatoes as in refry or such in 8" ok. not much else, but eggs and such. no doubt about it, 5-star pans...










if i had to venture a guess... i would say i have close to 3 dozen fry pans, if not more!!!! lol


----------



## MattRBritton (Aug 9, 2022)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> Forgot to add seasoning tips:
> 
> First, there's hundreds if not millions of ways to season a cast iron pan...it's not rocket science. We're looking to polymerize oil on the surface of the pan. This is a chemical change done with heat. The following is just how I do it...lots of different people with have different approaches. Just search it on YouTube and hundreds of different approaches will appear. Find one you like and try it. You can always try a different way. You won't ruin your pan just seasoning it.
> 
> ...


So this advice was gold!

I followed pretty much as stated...I use peanut oil...nice high smoke point...virtually no flavour.

Only done one coat so far...but it’s already better...smoother. Not shiny (which surprised me) but last steak I cooked...I can tell it’s better. It’s in the oven again tonight...but I’m also cooking. Once dinner is done, I’ll get it nice and hot for a while, then turn it off.

Great technique- really appreciate the time taken to answer. I’ll throw up a photo of my scrambled eggs lol.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Aug 9, 2022)

When I get new CI or want to re-season a piece, I always fry bacon in it the first few uses.

It works very good, to start the seasoning process.

SR


----------



## MattRBritton (Sep 3, 2022)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> scrambled eggs? in cast iron? but of course, pretty sure that's how the pioneers did theirs... but for me? more so just a comment on conditioning and readiness. i don't do scrambled eggs on cast iron. have eaten such before, out hunting...years ago.
> 
> scrambled eggs are only done at my place on my OXO fry pans. world's best! America's Test Kitchen says so, too! they won the 13 pan shoot out. the OXO. none of the pans i had recently got that said were super sliders slid. all stuck the eggs. scrambled or any kind!  but the OXO lives up to its reputation and test results. i have 2. 8" 10" i only do eggs in the 10"!! potatoes as in refry or such in 8" ok. not much else, but eggs and such. no doubt about it, 5-star pans...
> 
> ...


I actually did fried eggs, sunny side up, in my CI this morning. Overall came out perfect, but I reckon I’ll go back to a small non-stick that is always and only for eggs. Just simple and easy.


----------



## MattRBritton (Sep 25, 2022)

So tried this again...surprisingly good. Very much non-stick.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 3, 2022)

got out my 14" Lodge other day (heavy!) and did up some ranch fries. over the top!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Oct 3, 2022)

hot enuff test? dropped in a drop of water to test temps.... 350/375f!


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 16, 2022)

Saw this guy at our annual Farmers Fair this weekend selling cast iron stuff. Thought his prices were a bit high for standard stuff. The odd pieces may have been about right.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 16, 2022)

Who uses a chainmail scrubber to clean their cast iron?





Lodge version has a silicone block in the center to create a cushioned pad. About $20. 

Chainmail gloves, Usem in meat packing plants, start at about $15. 






Better to wash ‘by hand’?

Philbert


----------



## djg james (Oct 16, 2022)

Philbert said:


> Who uses a chainmail scrubber to clean their cast iron?
> 
> View attachment 1024652
> 
> ...


I just use a cheap Nylon scrubbing pad. Copper one if necessary.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 19, 2022)

Not Cast Iron, But . . . 

Cleaning and stripping polymerized grease may be the same?

Found some stainless steel / aluminum core / clad, skillets at Goodwill, at attractive prices. Very clean on inside: baked on grease on the outside. 











A friend asked me to keep an eye out for their new, induction stove (requires cookware that a magnet will stick to). 

Tried some ‘no gloves needed’ Easy Off, which took some of the stuff off. Maybe regular Easy Off works better?

Did not want to use a lye bath, due to the aluminum core. And, the self-cleaning feature on my oven is not working right now. So I ended up using a lot of elbow grease, a stainless steel ScotchBrite pad, and Ajax scouring powder. 






Came out nice, but a bit more work than planned. 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Dec 20, 2022)

A friend found this, but I have not tried it. Available in spray or liquid:







Carbon-Off Heavy Duty Carbon Remover-Aerosol | QuestSpecialty


(LINK)

Has some nasty stuff in it. Similar to decarbonizers used on pistons, etc.? Says it is intended for cookware. 




Anyone use something like this? Might try it down the road, but probably outside! Scrubbing was hard work on the stainless steel, but gouged the nitty of an aluminum pan I tried to ‘save’. 

Philbert


----------



## djg james (Dec 22, 2022)

Philbert said:


> A friend found this, but I have not tried it. Available in spray or liquid:
> View attachment 1042336
> 
> 
> ...


Lye is mostly Sodium Hydroxide, a caustic material. This is Ammonium Hydroxide also caustic. Approximately the same thing. The rest is just solvent. My guess anyway.


----------



## djg james (Dec 22, 2022)

The Great Winter Storm of 2022 is coming through now and in the StL area we're suppose to get a whopping 1-3" of snow. Still with the temps and wind chills, I'm stuck inside. Decided to re-season the bottoms, and insides as well, today.
Took an angle grinder with a wire brush to remove the rust on the bottom. Washed with hot water and flashed dry on the stove burners. Let cool a little and applied a coating of lard inside and out. Placed upside in the oven at 450 for an hour. Then I'll turn off the oven and let cool.

The question is, I believe someone said to wipe off excess once cool, reapply and the reheat. If that's true, why not leave it in the oven longer, more than an hour, the first time? Instead of going through the process twice.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 22, 2022)

djg james said:


> Lye is mostly Sodium Hydroxide, a caustic material. This is Ammonium Hydroxide also caustic.


Sodium hydroxide will attack aluminum. This stuff says it’s safe for aluminum. Methylene chloride is some nasty stuff: great grease stripper, but pretty toxic. Some of the other stuff is found in oven cleaner. 

If I try it, it will be outside with gloves, etc. Curious how it might compare to carbon removal products used on pistons. 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Dec 22, 2022)

djg james said:


> The question is, I believe someone said to wipe off excess once cool, reapply and the reheat. If that's true, why not leave it in the oven longer, more than an hour, the first time? Instead of going through the process twice.


 My understanding is building up several thin layers, as opposed to one thick coat. Kind of like spray painting. 

Philbert


----------



## djg james (Dec 22, 2022)

Philbert said:


> Sodium hydroxide will attack aluminum. This stuff says it’s safe for aluminum. Methylene chloride is some nasty stuff: great grease stripper, but pretty toxic. Some of the other stuff is found in oven cleaner.
> 
> If I try it, it will be outside with gloves, etc. Curious how it might compare to carbon removal products used on pistons.
> 
> Philbert


Ah, you are right. I looked it up and Ammonium Hydroxide reacts very slowly with aluminum. Takes weeks the article said.


----------

